# *** Manny Pacquiao vs Tim Bradley + Undercard *** RBR & Discussion Thread



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Manny Pacquiao vs Timothy Bradley*
Welterweight World Championship
9th June 2012 - MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, United States










Bit early but wanted to get this started because I've set a page up on the main site for live updates - http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?167-Pacquiao-Bradley-live

If anyone's got any ideas for this let me know.

HBO/Primetime PPV undercard (9pm EST/2am UK):

Mike Jones vs Randall Bailey - _vacant IBF Welterweight Title_
Guillermo Rigondeaux vs Teon Kennedy - _WBA Super Bantamweight title_
Jorge Arce vs Jesus M Rojas - _10 rounds Super Bantamweight_

Non-televised undercard (either http://www.toprank.com/videos/pacquiao-vs-bradley-undercards or http://www.toprank.tv, register for a free account then it'll work) (6.15pm EST/11.15pm UK)

Mikael Zewski vs Ryan Grimaldo - 8 rounds Welterweight	
Ernie Sanchez vs Wilton Hilario - 8 rounds Super Featherweight
Andy Ruiz vs Tyler Lawson - 4 rounds Welterweight
Jesse Hart vs Manuel Eastman - 4 rounds Super Middleweight


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

You're not ishy.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ishy means nothing here.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

There's live boxing right now at the Excel. The WSB finals. It's on Boxnation I think but also on the WSB Youtube channel if anyone's interested


----------



## Graham Norton (Jun 7, 2012)

Added some scheduling info, not quite sure about the US/UK times because I'm shit at that sort of thing.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Cheers Graham :good


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

I think CHB could experience it's first explosion of Mayweather V Pacquiao threads after Manny wins big tonight :yep


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Zico said:


> I think CHB could experience it's first explosion of Mayweather V Pacquiao threads after Manny wins big tonight :yep


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Pacquiao/Bradley main event will not start until the basketball has finished. If it goes into overtime it could be a very long night. Arum says he has bought satellite time for up till 2am Eastern time meaning the main event might not be starting until after 6am our time :-(


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

6 Bells!! :yikes


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Top Rank are showing the undercard at 6.15pm EST/11.15pm Brit time ;-)


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Elephant Man said:


> Pacquiao/Bradley main event will not start until the basketball has finished. If it goes into overtime it could be a very long night. Arum says he has bought satellite time for up till 2am Eastern time meaning the main event might not be starting until after 6am our time :-(


Fucking hell, dont think I can make that at this stage.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Elephant Man said:


> Pacquiao/Bradley main event will not start until the basketball has finished. If it goes into overtime it could be a very long night. Arum says he has bought satellite time for up till 2am Eastern time meaning the main event might not be starting until after 6am our time :-(


Shh.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Bob Arum, Pacquiao's promoter, told USA TODAY Sports Friday that the start of the fight would be delayed until Game 7 of the Eastern Conference finals concludes.

"I'm not waiting for Manny's request on this one. We will not begin the Pacquiao-Bradley main event fight until the Celtics and Heat finish their playoff game. Now Manny, the Heat, the Celtics and sports fans watching the basketball game won't have to make a choice between events. They will be able to watch both."

The basketball starts only 30mins before the PPV starts but I doubt it will be that late. Should be all over by 4am


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Elephant Man said:


> The basketball starts only 30mins before the PPV starts but I doubt it will be that late.* Should be all over by 4am *


:deal

Get some final pre-fight thoughts in guys and I'll put them up on the updates article that no-one seems interested in..

http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?167-Pacquiao-Bradley-live


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Shit...............

Forgot it was Arce Rojas :think


----------



## Graham Norton (Jun 7, 2012)

Elephant Man said:


> Top Rank are showing the undercard at 6.15pm EST/11.15pm Brit time ;-)


Cool. According to the coundown thing on the site it should have started but now it's not showing any time at all so you're probably right.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Graham Norton said:


> Cool. According to the coundown thing on the site it should have started but now it's not showing any time at all so you're probably right.


I saw it here - http://www.toprank.com/


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to Jones v Bailey they might just meet in the middle and bomb away.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Has anyone told ishy about this site...he just started a rbr on ESB :-(


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

yea he has signed up


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

:hi:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Decy said:


> I'm really looking forward to Jones v Bailey they might just meet in the middle and bomb away.


Really hoping Bailey sparked Jones!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ishy on ESB:



> Just realised. Everyone's at CHB now :lol: atsch


:lol:


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

*Manny Pacquiao vs. Timothy Bradley Jr. RbR!!! ishy's thread really*

delete, post in the proper rbr's, just wanted to spook ishy for a moment.


----------



## Graham Norton (Jun 7, 2012)

Since this isn't ESB I'm gonna merge this with the main thread, it will be retard free I'm sure!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Is the audio fucked for anyone else on the TR stream? The video quality is awesome though.

edit: Hang on, it;s alright now.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Graham Norton said:


> Since this isn't ESB I'm gonna merge this with the main thread, it will be retard free I'm sure!


Top bloke, a real man's man, cheers!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Hart TKO1

Benny Ricardo :lol::happy


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Toprank.tv for the undercards - you need to register for an account for some reason.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

The quality is unbelievably good when you do register, missed the first fight though :twisted


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa, after 6? They do realise that I have to watch Ireland bore all of Poznan to death at 19:45 tomorrow, right?


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

I didn't have to register here http://www.toprank.com/videos/pacquiao-vs-bradley-undercards


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Checking in...place isn't as busy as i though it might. Not staying up for this anyway


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Elephant Man said:


> I didn't have to register here http://www.toprank.com/videos/pacquiao-vs-bradley-undercards


Cheers.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Ah I was in the british thread..but it posted here?

Anyway Boxing Girl is a cunt.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

this is real behind the scenes broadcasting ...do they know there are streaming cameras rolling ?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Elephant Man said:


> I didn't have to register here http://www.toprank.com/videos/pacquiao-vs-bradley-undercards


Weird, they can't even decide how to stream this thing.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Is anything on right now, lads?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Is anything on right now, lads?


A preview on this stream: http://www.toprank.com/videos/pacquiao-vs-bradley-undercards

Nothing on the other one which previously did have a fight


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Weird, they can't even decide how to stream this thing.


That stream is a lot shitter than the one you have to register for.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> A preview on this stream: http://www.toprank.com/videos/pacquiao-vs-bradley-undercards
> 
> Nothing on the other one which previously did have a fight


Ah nice one. These undercard streams have some really good fights some times. Thanks bro.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> this is real behind the scenes broadcasting ...do they know there are streaming cameras rolling ?


I wad thinking the same. That bird is smart.

I'm off to bed, for the first time ever I will attempt to wake up and watch the action rather than just staying up. I'll wet my alarm for 5:30.

See you in a few hours lads. :hi:


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Ginger :barf


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

OK both streams work now. The TV one is better quality, Andy Ruiz an 1-0 prospect up next.


----------



## Swarmer (May 31, 2012)

this guy has no chance :lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bello Boys.

What time are we expecting the main event to start?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I love Benny Ricardo. Such passion. Take him over any commentator.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

10-8 round for Ruiz to begin, looks to be a naturally heavy handed guy.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Bello Boys.
> 
> What time are we expecting the main event to start?


:finger


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Zico said:


> 6 Bells!! :yikes


First i hear 4.30, then 5.30, now 6am, fucking heck Nob Arum sucks!:err

Foreman Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooook!:smoke


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

nice high quality stream of the undercard.....the who on sky arts 1 hd on the telly...kids in bed, house to meself...stocked up on popcorn....apart from the dog farting all is good this end


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I wad thinking the same. That bird is smart.
> 
> *I'm off to bed, for the first time ever I will attempt to wake up and watch the action rather than just staying up. I'll wet my alarm for 5:30.*
> 
> See you in a few hours lads. :hi:


Hook tried that alarm shit with Money VS Cotto,,,, And missed the bloody fight!! :lol:


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Larsen's giving it a real go, tough guy.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Setting an alarm never works for me :-(


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Bello Boys.
> 
> What time are we expecting the main event to start?


5.10 at the earliest, Arum is delaying the entrance until some yank game finishes, Basketball?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Ruiz seemed a little too over-eager to impress which is natural, in the 1st he was countering Larsen at every opportunity and hurting him.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Btw lads, is 24/7 worth a watch?


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Btw lads, is 24/7 worth a watch?


Yea. I enjoyed it. Bradley comes across quite well. I always watch them though.. unless it's one involving Mayweather


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

:good I haven't watched the last few including Mayweather/Cotto. It all got a bit repetitive.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah, that alarm setting shit is a dangerous game to play, Mayweather Cotto I missed the first 7 rounds due to falling asleep again :-(


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Think I'm going to give it a miss and TC it in the morning. Box nation has turned me into a bit of a picture snob. Can't be arsed with crime time either.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> :good I haven't watched the last few including Mayweather/Cotto. It all got a bit repetitive.


I assume you know.?!.. but they're on Primetime now...


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> I assume you know.?!.. but they're on Primetime now...


Had no idea :lol:

I've got it up on YT. Fuck Primetime :deal


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Btw lads, is 24/7 worth a watch?


It's the same old shit, mate.

Except this time they went with "Manny is a boring religious twat" instead of "Manny isn't prepared!!!".


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> It's the same old shit, mate.
> 
> Except this time they went with "Manny is a boring religious twat" instead of "Manny isn't prepared!!!".


:lol: I'm giving it a go. Read that Bradley's old man is a bit of a character.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> :lol: I'm giving it a go. Read that Bradley's old man is a bit of a character.


Sounds like it. Made me laugh when he said he went and got a rock and started hitting him with it.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> It's the same old shit, mate.
> 
> Except this time they went with "Manny is a boring religious twat" instead of "Manny isn't prepared!!!".


:lol: :yep


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Sanchez vs Hilario on now.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

This is a damn good fight.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

quite a round that...good ref let them at it


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> quite a round that...good ref let them at it


A UK ref would of stopped it about 3 times by now.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

I didn't think it started till 2?


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

how many rounds is this one decy ?


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> I didn't think it started till 2?


tv starts at 2 fella....but stream is on now on the site....only undercard is a free stream...

http://www.toprank.com/videos/pacquiao-vs-bradley-undercards


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

8 I think


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ah cheers..... Been sat here for the half hour watchin babestation !!


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bradley wins the 12 rounds but gets arse raped on the Arum cards once more.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Can hear Jim Lampley on about compubox in the background


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Why dont Primetime show a few adverts....

I miss kick dummy!


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Why dont Primetime show a few adverts....
> 
> I miss kick dummy!


Kick Dummy is the only thing keeping Fwankie from sleeping on the streets.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I hate this chick. Looks like a fucking fish.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Decy said:


> Kick Dummy is the only thing keeping Fwankie from sleeping on the streets.


:rofl


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I hate this chick. Looks like a fucking fish.


I must of had to much to drink, cause I was just wondering if I would or not..


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

They all look like cods


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

end of the who gig on sky arts till the tv boxing starts


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Just got in from a 14 and a half hour shift, absolutely goosed but still contemplating kipping till 5, watching the fight then kipping till 9.30 before I do a 12 hours shift tomorrow. Not sure i'll get up though if I go to sleep and no way I can just stay up.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

sweet jesus i am so tired. hope i can make this!


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

chatty said:


> Just got in from a 14 and a half hour shift, absolutely goosed but still contemplating kipping till 5, watching the fight then kipping till 9.30 before I do a 12 hours shift tomorrow. Not sure i'll get up though if I go to sleep and no way I can just stay up.


Blimey.. Thats harcore. I'd kip if I were you mate and find 'other means' to watch the fight after your shift tomorrow.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

dont go to bed...sleep on an armchair...set the alarm...it'll be easier to wake up and get up


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Blimey.. Thats harcore. I'd kip if I were you mate and find 'other means' to watch the fight after your shift tomorrow.


I got enough time to DL it and watch it before work but I know some cunt will text me the rsult at 6am and unfortunately I need my phone for work so can't ignore the bastards



doug.ie said:


> dont go to bed...sleep on an armchair...set the alarm...it'll be easier to wake up and get up


Can't sleep on my coach, its one of those chesterfield pieces of shit that you can't even get comfy on when your wide awake and just wanting to chill out


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

if Chatty stays up he's a man of the people:deal


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck man I was mega seshing it last night....Feeling ropey here, my alams set for 4:15am just incase, but gonna try an stay up


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Just thinking about it, boxing fans are fucking hardcore. What other sports fans could you think of that would stay up till 5 in the morning every weekend, watching fights and fighters they mightn't even support.

Boxing fans = G's


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

There is no way im making it to 5am.. i'm wankered already.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Just thinking about it, boxing fans are fucking hardcore. What other sports fans could you think of that would stay up till 5 in the morning every weekend, watching fights and fighters they mightn't even support.
> 
> Boxing fans = G's


:deal


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck it' I'm gonna attempt to stay up.

My plan, get taxi to work which will save me an hour and a half travel. Go in the bath now, probably piss off neighbours but fuck them cause they mowed the lawn before 11am the other day when I was trying to get a lay in. Got work clothes layed out so i can get ready and go. Now I just need to stop feeling sleepy as fuck.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

chatty said:


> Fuck it' I'm gonna attempt to stay up.
> 
> My plan, get taxi to work which will save me an hour and a half travel. Go in the bath now, probably piss off neighbours but fuck them cause they mowed the lawn before 11am the other day when I was trying to get a lay in. Got work clothes layed out so i can get ready and go. Now I just need to stop feeling sleepy as fuck.


Good lad, i done an all nighter and went work next day once, your be fine by 11ish, although granted i hadn't just done a 14 hour shift


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Is tesco the garage bit 24 hours on a sat nite/sun morn???....gonna go get some red bulls or some shit if so???

Anyone.....I mean its literally 200 meters from our gaff but its pissing down and dont wanna go over just to get pissed off an that!


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

:ibutt


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Just thinking about it, boxing fans are fucking hardcore. What other sports fans could you think of that would stay up till 5 in the morning every weekend, watching fights and fighters they mightn't even support.
> 
> Boxing fans = G's


I once set my alarm to watch the 3am showing of Jermey Kyle because I missed the daytime broadcast.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Is tesco the garage bit 24 hours on a sat nite/sun morn???....gonna go get some red bulls or some shit if so???
> 
> Anyone.....I mean its literally 200 meters from our gaff but its pissing down and dont wanna go over just to get pissed off an that!


Pretty sure it's closed mate..could ring them to check? lol


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> if Chatty stays up he's a man of the people:deal


:yep

HBO broadcast has started :happy


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh, not this fucking clown. What a shit choice of a presenter.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Lampley's glasses :rofl


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ronald McIntosh, Ricky Hatton and Steve Bunce KO 1 Jim Lampley's silly glasses.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> I once set my alarm to watch the 3am showing of Jermey Kyle because I missed the daytime broadcast.


You sir are a warrior.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Pretty sure it's closed mate..could ring them to check? lol


Haha!.....Useless cunts they are!

Coffee it is then eh!


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Migs, just go, if it ain't open the rain and wind will substitute the red bull


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> I once set my alarm to watch the 3am showing of Jermey Kyle because I missed the daytime broadcast.


:happy :happy


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> Migs, just go, if it ain't open the rain and wind will substitute the red bull


:lol:


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

my "tv" is broke


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol:


:lol::lol:


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Russell Mora :-(


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> Migs, just go, if it ain't open the rain and wind will substitute the red bull


Hahaha...Never thought of that......And I'll save some coinage!!!


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Lads, fuckin hyped for this fight now....haven't really been too fussed about it until tonight.

This automatic refresh post thing is pretty sweet as well!


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> Migs, just go, if it ain't open the rain and wind will substitute the red bull


Thats actually good advice.. If your pants get wet you'll never fall asleep


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck yeah, Rigo is on now.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Thats actually good advice.. If your pants get wet you'll never fall asleep


:lol::lol:


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> You sir are a warrior.


I know.. I would have watched daytime show but I had to be in court,


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

wayne mccullough commentating ??


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Isn't this that cunt ref that did Agbeko-Mares?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh not Benny fucking whatshisname.

And Ive got butterflies for this fight, I had to go out, do some skipping and shadowboxing to take them away.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Is Benny Ricardo always this much of an annoying cunt? Tremendous tremendous.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ive opted for the coffee lads....Fucking freezing out there like!....And there's some mad cunt running about with a machete looking for something to steal, probably to buy some smack!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This guy is fucking nasty. Jesus.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Who's on now, Rasta's?


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking hell Rigondeaux.......mans a beast.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Rigo is a fucking beast.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Rigo is certainly more aggressive these days


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Scratch that, I'm good.:lol:


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

willie casey was lucky he didnt get half killed when he was in with him...he nearly did


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Rigo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:ibutt

He can bring the excitement big time when he wants to:deal


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Benny is the man Roe, 

Rigo is a beast if any1 missed earlier posts


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

This Rigo dude looks a bit of a mean cunt like.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 1: 10-8 Rigondeaux.* Great start for Rigondeaux. His power shows straight away as he blasts away at Kennedy right in the very first round and puts him down. Kennedy recovers but is up against it already. Southpaw Rigondeaux patiently waiting for another chance to attack but Teon Kennedy sees out the round.

*My Scorecard: 10-8 Rigondeaux*


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Stop rolling your R's you stupid cunt.

Cooba? Seriously? Just say Cuba you pretentious big haired twat.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

This guy is fucking good


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Rigo is killing him, Kennedy's not bad but nowhere near this level.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Im actually nursing a semi thinking of Rigo v Nishioka


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Can see the towel coming in the next couple rounds, guys getting a beating so far.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Rigo is destroying Kennedy in first gear, his footwork is unreal to, so little movement used and he still avoids shots.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

That was stupidly good from Rigo, Kennedy moved away from that left hand extremely well for most of the round but as soon as he presented one opening he was down.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 2: 10-7 Rigondeaux.* Kennedy trying to jab his way into the fight but Rigo stays composed and seems to trouble his opponent whenever he lets his hands go. And another left hand right down the middle puts Kennedy down. Doesn't look badly hurt again but the speed and timing of the punch knocked him off his feet. Kennedy falls again at the end of the round and referee Russell Mora let's him finish the round.

*My Scorecard: 20-15 Rigondeaux*

Rigo looking class.


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rigo is scarily good not sure who if any beats him.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I've never wished I could switch to the HBO commentary more.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 3: 10-9 Rigondeaux.* Rigo continues to impress in the third. Taking his time and picking every shot with pure class. Kennedy is game and still trying to box his way into this fight but the Cuban lowers his hands even more than usual now and is completely dominating.

*My Scorecard: 30-24 Rigondeaux*


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> I've never wished I could switch to the HBO commentary more.


I just did.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

What the hell was Willie Casey doing in with this fella, still amaze's me :lol:


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> I've never wished I could switch to the HBO commentary more.


I just did.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Outclassed. He's better than Rico Ramos though, FWIW.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*02:24* - *Round 4: 10-8 Rigondeaux.* Rigo ducks and avoids every shot or combination that Teon Kennedy attempts. I'd like to see Rigo step it up a bit now and get him out of there but he's just cruising. Kennedy is defending himself and managing to stay out range pretty well but can't manage to get any effective work off of his own. Guillermo Rigondeaux's timing, speed and angles are very impressive. Quick straight left drops Kennedy for the 4th time. He just can't see these shots coming. All flash knockdowns but it just shows the speed and accuracy of Rigo's shots.

*My Scorecard: 40-32 Rigondeaux*


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Beauty at work.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Donaire has to fight him. Has to.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Brilliant stuff. :clap:

As close to a perfec performance you could ever see in a boxing ring.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

I still think of him as a prospect.. HIs speed is crazy. Amazing reflexes.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*RESULT: Rigondeaux TKO 5.* The Cuban again shows his class and slips every punch thrown at him. And drops TK for the 5th and final time as referee Russell Mora waves it off. Pure quality from Rigo. Only his 10th pro fight but definitely needs to get stepped up quite a few levels now.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

I hope they keep Mares away from him :yep


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ricky looks in good shape...

well good for him


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Rigondeaux, I think I have a new fave fighter!....Very very impressive man....FUCKING ANIMAL THAT CUNT IS!!!!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Decy said:


> I just did.


Don't blame you, fella. Would switch to HBO if I wasn't downstairs watching the fight.

And Rigo looked sensational in that fight. Totally decimated him, bit dirty though.

Nobody will want to fight that guy, surely.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Khan a G.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Any comments/suggestions for my round by round? Not quite IB standard but just getting used to it :yep

http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?167-Pacquiao-Bradley-live


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

fuckin crazy that he's only had 10 fights... Just a shame his team won't risk him in with anyone like Frampton...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Cubans are bred to box.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Benny Ricardo's perm................NO.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

fook me...thats a fine head of hair that..


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

his hair is fuckin beautiful


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

IF his head is like that imagine how he styles his pubes.


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Rigo is unreal. Absolutely unreal


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

buncey is entertaining...whatever they say about him....he always was


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Rigondeaux is amazing. 

My Dad doesn't watch much boxing these days other than the big fights, but Rigo is the only 'lesser known' fighter that I keep him updated about. 

Oh, and I'd make him favourite for a Donaire clash, and I'm a big fan of Nonito's.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> Rigondeaux is amazing.
> 
> My Dad doesn't watch much boxing these days other than the big fights, but Rigo is the only 'lesser known' fighter that I keep him updated about.
> 
> Oh, and I'd make him favourite for a Donaire clash, and I'm a big fan of Nonito's.


He gives any of the big fighters nightmares.. And after 10 fights it's fuckin crazy.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> I hope they keep Mares away from him :yep


Me too....:yep


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

HBO trying to kill time now after Rigo's exhibition.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Is Mike Jones next?>


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> He gives any of the big fighters nightmares.. And after 10 fights it's fuckin crazy.


I personally feel Donaire is the only guy currently at the weight that would really give him a fight.

Nishioka and Mares, the two other stand-out names in the division, would both be wiped out IMO.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jorge Arce should be next. Only 2 undercard fights left on the schedule and they can't start Bradley/Pac til about 5 at earliest. A lot of time to kill already.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bradley doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

WAR Bradley.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> I personally feel Donaire is the only guy currently at the weight that would really give him a fight.
> 
> Nishioka and Mares, the two other stand-out names in the division, would both be wiped out IMO.


I agree with this. Rigo is insanely good, no chance Hatton puts the winner of Quigg/Munroe in with him :lol:


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone having a problem with Mark's place?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Nishioka would still present problems for Rigo imo, hes a few levels above Kennedy.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Jorge Arce should be next. Only 2 undercard fights left on the schedule and they can't start Bradley/Pac til about 5 at earliest. A lot of time to kill already.


Bailey/Jones is next :good

Arce is in the co-feature


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Bailey/Jones is next :good
> 
> Arce is in the co-feature


Ah ok. Nice one. Bailey/Jones should be good.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

oh no...a yawn...first one


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I think Nishioka would be wiped out by Rigo, personally. Still back and forth regarding Donaire though.

El Chacal's defense is mental, he barely moves and shots just float past him.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: What the fuck is Bailey wearing?


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

a fuckin skydiver has landed in the ring


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Bailey :lol:


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

what a cunt


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Rigo is a boss, here comes Jones/Bailey :smoke


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

WAR Bailey.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

He's a poor mans Bhop


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

El Greeno said:


> Anyone having a problem with Mark's place?


Anyone?


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Scared this one could turn out to be a bit of a stinker. Jones has shown an ability to stay out of trouble and not get involved in a a needless war his last couple fights. Think he'll canter to a decision with not much trouble.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

El Greeno said:


> Anyone?


None here mate.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 1: 10-9 Bailey* Bailey controls the centre of the ring at the start, popping a jab into Jones face to break up his rhythm. Trying to set up the right hand but Jones keeps a high guard and continues to back away. Jones very tentative early on so perhaps trying to take Bailey late. Jones lunges in at times but Bailey ducks to avoid. Quiet opening round but one that Bailey just about edges on ring generalship.

*My Scorecard: 10-9 Bailey*


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Jones very tentative.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Kell takes either of these clowns apart.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 2: 10-9 Bailey.* Bailey again trying to force the action early in the 2nd. Jones is very negative and doesn't use his long reach at all well. Jones lands a good left hook catching Bailey coming in and they clash heads but no damage appears to be done. Jones throws a few quick combinations then skips back out and controls the pace of the fight more this round. Another quiet round but Bailey's workrate is very low. He ducks to avoid every time Mike Jones lunges in. Not making for good matchup so far these styles.

*My Scorecard: 19-19*


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

This is awful.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck Mike Jones man. Boring ass motherfucker, he always does this shit on undercards.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 3: 10-9 Jones.* Jones is now snapping out combinations better and keeping Bailey out of reach. Another quick lead hook catches Bailey and seems to hurt Bailey who responds with a counter right however. Much better round this but Bailey still with a low workrate. Bailey not jabbing enough any more and Jones is allowed more time to cruise around the ring on the outside.

*My Scorecard: 29-28 Jones*


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Mike Jones a Tinkerbell-fan???:think


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck it, going out for a smoke. Late night boxings worst enemy is u/c fights like this.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Jones has such bad balance, and it only gets exaggerated due to him being so tall. Every time he throws a shot moving forward he's smothering it and falling on top of Bailey. This ain't been pretty.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 4: 10-9 Jones.* Bailey starts to jab his way into the fight again and it lowers the punch output of Mike Jones. Quick double and triple jab combos from the defensive Mike Jones and a few right hands over the top land clean on his opponent. Randall Bailey is just standing in the centre of the ring, mainly doing nothing and just getting caught by the odd quick flashes from Jones. The crowd starts to boo, perhaps expecting more from two supposed punchers.

*My Scorecard: 39-37 Jones*

Jones is shit.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mark has got HBO on in his back room. 

Thank fuck, Crimetime coverage is wank.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bailey isn't listening, hes just trying to counter with his right hand, and he might land it a couple of times but he's relying on it too much to end the fight.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Now Bailey's doing nothing at all :-(


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Jones has such bad balance, and it only gets exaggerated due to him being so tall. Every time he throws a shot moving forward he's smothering it and falling on top of Bailey. This ain't been pretty.


And so i ask again, is Jones a Tinkerbell-fan? :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 5: 10-9 Jones* Not much head movement from Randall Bailey but Mike Jones isn't cute enough to take advantage yet. His balance seems poor and he's leaning in far too much, but still controlling the slow tempo of the fight. Bailey is poising himself well but doesn't let his hands go. More right hands over the top from Jones hurt Bailey but he's ok. A tangle of feet sends Randall Bailey to the floor. Jones could do with mixing up his attacks more because although he may be winning, he's impressing no-one.

*My Scorecard: 49-46 Jones*


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

fucking stinkerbell hook lol .... this is not good I'm trying to stay awake here


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Mark has got HBO on in his back room.
> 
> Thank fuck, Crimetime coverage is wank.


cheers Wallet kid


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Averaging 8 and 4 punches a round.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow! Pac is 155 on the night.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

This is like literally watching a tree, bro.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Wow! Pac is 155 on the night.


Fat Dan update


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Wow! Pac is 155 on the night.


Really? Fat cunt. :yep

Thank fuck Arce is after this.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Wow! Pac is 155 on the night.


Jesus, i was surprised manny weighed 147 yesterday



Pabby said:


> This is like literally watching a tree, bro.


:lol::lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, Manny is 155 tonight.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Turns out that was a bollocks up. It's actually 150


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Wow! Pac is 155 on the night.


The fuck, ishy. :lol: Why'd you read my mind?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 6: 10-9 Jones.* It's hard to see how Randall Bailey plans on winning this fight when he's not throwing anything notable. It seems like he's trying to load up but doesn't let anything go. Jones continues to circle and lands most combinations he throws. Jones in complete control, but doesn't seem willing on stepping it up much further.

*My Scorecard: 59-55 Jones.*


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> The fuck, ishy. :lol: Why'd you read my mind?


:lol: It's 150 anyway.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Wow! Pac is 155 on the night.


I thought he looked like he had drained down to 147 yesterday at the weigh-in, looking like that's the case now.

The closer it gets, the more I think Bradley is going to win (and get robbed).


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

For those that are curious(seeing as the main event doesn't start until this finishes), the Heat are currently leading the Celtics 63-62 with just over 5 minutes left in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Arce will bring the entertainment. The sooner this ends, the better.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Fat Dan said scales wrong hes 150


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Steve Kim ‏@stevemaxboxing
Im reporting that Pacquiao actually came in today at 140. He's the incredible shrinking Pac Man on fight night #boxing #pacbradley

:yep


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> :lol: It's 150 anyway.


Yeah, just read lol. That would have been shocking.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Bailey is just so crude and basic. Fair play to Jones he's doing what he needs.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Kell nails these cunts


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

You get the sense HBO are fed up with Jones, he'll be fed to Brook soon I think.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone seen or heard of Arce's opponent before? Looking at his record doesn't fill confidence for a competitive fight.

A showcase for an exciting Arce beatdown it looks like. :yep


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, does this forum auto-refresh? I just saw new posts appear by themselves. 

I like how when you quote someone that it doesn't take you to another page.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

I wish they would STFU about this Manny religion BS.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Why the fuck am I doing a rbr for this atsch

*Round 7: 10-9 Jones.* Neither of these guys deserves to call themselves a world champion at the end of this. Bailey looks long past it and Mike Jones isn't going to make any new fans with displays like this. Another round where Bailey throws little and Jones circles away, using his reach to outland his opponent. The crowd boo again at the end of the 7th. Hard to comment on this fight because it's repetitive and dull. Disappointing. Only 5 more rounds..

*My Scorecard: 69-64 Jones.*


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Both look shit scared of each other!


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Could do with an exciting Arce beatdown to liven things up a bit :yep


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Wow, does this forum auto-refresh? I just saw new posts appear by themselves.


:yep Really cool feature, especially for RbRs.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking hell, just end the fight and give Jones the UD. Boring as fuck.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

healy the fooker posing as a scots lass over in the 'post a picture thread'...wee fooker....i wasted 20 minutes on her and missed half this fight


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Nonito Donaire Jr.
3 minutes ago via mobile
In case ure wondering, I watched the Celtics vs Heat instead of Rigos fight bc I chose to watch something with better competition promising me entertainment.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> :yep Really cool feature, especially for RbRs.


Cool indeed.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Nonito Donaire Jr.
> 3 minutes ago via mobile
> In case ure wondering, I watched the Celtics vs Heat instead of Rigos fight bc I chose to watch something with better competition promising me entertainment.


he doesnt want nightmares the ******


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> healy the fooker posing as a scots lass over in the 'post a picture thread'...wee fooker....i wasted 20 minutes on her and missed half this fight


It's the Scottish bird that posted on ESB innit? :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 8: 10-9 Jones. * Bailey still waiting for that one punch that might change this fight. Very quiet round from both but Bailey isn't able to land on Jones. Mike Jones lands the jab at will towards the end of the round but is reluctant to step it up any further.

*My Scorecard: 79-73 Jones.*


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Doug, thats a real bird mate, used to post on eastside


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

"You have to whip his ass!!!!!!!" :lol:

Quality corner work


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Bailey's trainer going in.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Hope Kell humiliates Jones in front of a global audience of millions, he needs punished for this :|


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 9: 10-9 Jones.* I'm tempted to give me one of these rounds just for carrying on scoring and updating this fight. Bailey tries to step it up more but still isn't throwing enough and Jones covers up and skips away when he does. Jones again wins the round.

*My Scorecard: 89-82 Jones.*

Fucking hell


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Bradley thinks the action is an hour away. Oh dear.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

antcull said:


> Scared this one could turn out to be a bit of a stinker. Jones has shown an ability to stay out of trouble and not get involved in a a needless war his last couple fights. Think he'll canter to a decision with not much trouble.


:deal


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Zico said:


> Hope Kell humiliates Jones in front of a global audience of millions, he needs punished for this :|


He will very very easily.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Jones last fight against Lujan was like this aswell, Jones is not endearing himself to fans fighting like this on big cards.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Will HBO be advertising Chavez vs Lee as World Championship Boxing? :think


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bradley 147


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Will HBO be advertising Chavez vs Lee as World Championship Boxing? :think


Course they fucking are hypocritical twats. Same reason Broner got some of his fights on HBO (like that Argie fella) or Berto/Zaveck


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Whoaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Finally!


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

He won't finish him off


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Fuck! Talk about calm before the storm!:lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Holy shit. DO SOMETHING BAILEY YOU TARD!


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Saved by the bell!!!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 10: 10-8 Bailey.* Bailey's trainer trying to gee him up but Bailey seems despondent. More boos from the background. Randall Bailey's heart doesn't seem to really be in this and Mike Jones needs to step the pace up and force a stoppage here. Jones lunges in with a wild hook that misses. WOW. Bailey lands a hail mary out of nothign and Mike Jones seems gone. His legs are gone but he just about survives the round as the bell goes. We are not done yet! Straight right down the middle caused the knockdown.

*My Scorecard: 97-92 Jones.*


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

There's the right hand Jones has been shitting it from all night.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Peach of a shot. Jones was lucky it was at the end of the round.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

He still looks like he has no belief in himself. Mike Jones would be retarded to get caught again.


----------



## Swarmer (May 31, 2012)

I think I'd pay to never see Mike Jones on ppv again


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks a bit more animated now.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking hell!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I love boxing so much.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Boom!!!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Hahaha, have that you boring cunt!


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

:happy:happy:happy:happy

Bailey you absolute legend!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Randall Bailey still punches like a MUTHAFUCKA.


----------



## Swarmer (May 31, 2012)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahajaja guess I wont have to pay :deal


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:rofl

*RESULT: BAILEY KO 11 * Well I guess that's why Jones has been so cautious tonight. He was saved by the bell in the previous round. Bailey is taking his time, waiting for one more big shot that might finish this. Jones' legs are back though and he works his way back into the fight. Quick combination from Mike Jones forces Bailey against the ropes but he can't hurt him. This fight has finally woken up. Bailey lands a huge uppercut and finishes the fight. Mike Jones is all over the place and it's waved off. Wow. Well that's exactly what Randall Bailey was waiting for.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

hahahahaha get in :rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

FUCK!! I went away to make food and he's knocked out!??!


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Why on Earth did Jones choose 8oz gloves?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

One of the comebacks and knockouts of the year


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Holy fuck!

Just woke up for the 10th round. Timing.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

The dude is still a P4P puncher if nothing else.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Holy fucking shit !!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking result! :happy


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

POW, right on the kisser hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Well worth sitting through those 10 rounds for :lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Holy fuck!
> 
> Just woke up for the 10th round. Timing.


You jammy fucker. The first 9 rounds were boring as fuck.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> The dude is still a P4P puncher if nothing else.


And it really is nothing else. Woke me up though.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Ishy said:


> You jammy fucker. The first 9 rounds were boring as fuck.


:lol: That's ideal


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Holy fuck!
> 
> Just woke up for the 10th round. Timing.


You are truly blessed lunny, fight was a stinker


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Well I'm glad I was doing the round by round now, if I wasn't, I might've been asleep by now.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Thats why boxing is the best sport in the world :deal

Delighted for Bailey.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Big fucking girl 

Kellerman is a cunt


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe's done a great job with the live updates on the front page. Great stuff


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Max seems disgusted with him. Have a heart, Kellerman.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

STFU about god.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Roe's done a great job with the live updates on the front page. Great stuff


Thanks man.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Max is right but is there really any need for him to tell a crying and emotional Bailey that the belt he won means fuck all :lol:


----------



## Swarmer (May 31, 2012)

damn Ricky Hatton got fat

Fatton new redux


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Two cracking shots tbf.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

antcull said:


> Max is right but is there really any need for him to tell a crying and emotional Bailey that the belt he won means fuck all :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Fucking great shots though, uppercut was perfect


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

i enjoyed that punch


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Its a good win for Bailey to be fair though, Mike Jones was turning into a solid, if boring contender for the belt, and Bailey sparked him at 37.

The belt means nothuing no doubt.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Who the fuck does Kellerman think he is? Fucking muppet. He went on like a prize twat there, show some respect FFS.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Keller taking his frustration out on having to watch 10 shite rounds :yep


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Oh look, it's El Diamanté's bitch.:yep


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

How good is this Rojas fella?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Fair play to Mike Jones for that interview. Ricky Hatton says he threw away his chance though, and he's right to be fair. Mike Jones should've tried to do more early instead of just cruising.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Oh look, it's El Diamanté's bitch.:yep


:fire


----------



## Swarmer (May 31, 2012)

i think Kellerman has aspergers honestly


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Agreed roe, Bailey woulda been fucked if Jones had set a decent pace


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Arce is a wonderful and beautiful man.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Decent start!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh for fuck sake. Look who just showed up.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Jorge Arce - The anti Mike Jones.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

We've got a fight :yep


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

FFS. Turns out it isn't just Max Kellerman on the HBO team that thinks you can score a 9-9 round... atsch


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Rojas has balls.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yep, this is gonna be a good one.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Class stuff. Rojas is obliging in a full out war! Just whats needed in the final undercard fight. Thank god for Arce.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 1: 10-9 Arce.* Arce lands a wicked body shot early on and puts Rojas down straight away. As soon as the action returns, Jorge Arce jumps back into him with uppercuts, body shots and pressure. Rojas is ok though and replies. They're toe to toe already, complete contrast to the last fight. Rojas is very much back in this fight despite a dodgy start. Rocks Arce back with some great left hooks. I think he won that round but the knockdown will give it to Arce.

*My Scorecard: 10-9 Arce.*

Great start.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

The commentary was bad enough, and now they've brought in fucking Khan :lol:

This fight could be interesting.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

this going to be fun


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Rojas has balls.


I think he got Jones's share.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

What's going on?


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Rojas has balls.


I think he got Jones's share.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just spotted Sugar there.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Shit


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fight is over. Fuck It, dirty twat.

Oh shut the fuck up Khan!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

STFU Amir, looking for an excuse?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Khan is a fucking clueless, analyst. Get him off the fucking commentary team.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

how the fuck could he protect himself their

khan ya twat, STFU


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Khan talking shite, knows nothing about Arce if he thinks that.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

That was gonna be a great fight :-(

Massive shame, now HBO are gonna have to fill an hour talking shite.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

So much for Arce being a ''warrior''. You wouldn't see Diamante pulling this nonsense.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Was is Khan saying?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I remember my housemate saying Khan picked Froch to beat Bute by knockout. I told him 'Don't listen to Khan he's a shit analyst.'. Now he thinks Khan's some sort of Boxing genius. Fucking casual fans!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

What's Khan said?

Looks like it's going to be a NC.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: at Amir Khan.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't believe this shit.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

It looks like he's complaining about his head not the low blow.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Oh, and LeBron has just bummed the Celtics, so the main event won't be pushed back as was feared.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Khan was just saying 'He's looking for an excuse to get out of the fight.'


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Shit.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Definitely the legal blow to the ear that has hurt him.


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

Is Pac-Bradley an hour on?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I thought he was bullshitting, also.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Khan sticking to it. God I fucking hate him so much. Stupid cunt.

Unintentional Foul? Fuck off. There was three fouls in there.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bet Khan doesn't even know who Arce is.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Arce don't bullshit :-(


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*RESULT: NO CONTEST.* Michael Buffer announces the result as a No Contest. Shame because that was shaping up really nicely.

*04:04* - *Round 2:* Bizarre start to the 2nd. They clash heads as Rojas lands a left hook that's slightly below the belt, then a right hook to the back of his body as Arce turns and then a left hook as the break that lands right on the ear. The referee offers time to recover but Arce looks gone and isn't getting up. Kenny Bayliss has to stop this fight as Jorge Arce is unable to continue. Confusion in the ring and a difficult call for the ref. No decision has been announced yet.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Definitely the legal blow to the ear that has hurt him.


Hardly legal after an shot to the balls though.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Hardly legal after an shot to the balls though.


That was deflected off the elbow of Arce though. It's just a really strange situation.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Hardly legal after an shot to the balls though.


True. But what about Holt KOing Torres after a massive headbutt? :think


----------



## Swarmer (May 31, 2012)

weird juju in the ring tonight boys


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

This sucks dick.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Ooooooooh shit. Fuck you Rojas! Arce is no coward :-(


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Holy shit, there was 4 shots! Headbutt to the chin, low blow, shot to the back and then the one to the ear. The cheating cunt.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Holy shit, there was 4 shots! Headbutt to the chin, low blow, shot to the back and then the one to the ear. The cheating cunt.


In all fairness, they all looked accidental to me. As strange as that is.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

The Holt knockout was bullshit to.

Wouldnt really be too harsh on Rojas here, heat of the moment type stuff. Doesnt look pretty for sure though.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Evening all Checkhookers. Phew! Glad to see a Pac fight rbr without the sever going down.
Away on business and almost strangled the hotel owner for their internet not working but after 60mins of trial and error thank fcuk working now. Arce no mas. He's Mexican ffs!

War Pac!!


----------



## Swarmer (May 31, 2012)

if you think about it its really hard to coordinate fouls _*in combination*_

thats sugar ray robinson shit.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Surely when Kellerman is the ring doing interviews he should be impartial? He should be simply asking questions and not conveying his opinion, the time for that is in the commentary box. He's pisses me off tonight. Although he is right about Arce being a warrior its not his time/place ti give that opinion. Too big for his boots :bart


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"A coward that didn't come to fight" atsch


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Dawson looking flash with his Tyson t-shirt and specs.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

"And the rematch is sold." :lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Swarmer said:


> if you think about it its really hard to coordinate fouls _*in combination*_
> 
> thats sugar ray robinson shit.


 Not seen such good combination of fouls since the famous Holyfield low blow/headbutt combo.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Dawson really is the most boring man in the world.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

The shot to the ear after the low blow IS an illegal shot but it's not Rojas' fault. The ref just got there too slow. Not that he's incompetent or anything, it happened too fast. Just an unfortunate series of events.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

HBO interviewing Ward and Dawson. The basketball game is over so Manny/Bradley should start soon :happy


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Froch getting some love on HBO for smashing Bute. Good stuff from Lampley. Dawson said he'd like to fight Froch if he beats Ward.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ishy said:


> HBO interviewing Ward and Dawson. The basketball game is over so Manny/Bradley should start soon :happy


:happy


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ward is a great talent but strangely unlikeable.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

antcull said:


> Dawson really is the most boring man in the world.


him and Ward are well matched!


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Good on Lampley :good


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Froch-Dawson would be good even if he loses to Ward. Keep racking up them names Froch.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

They've got the US Olympic Boxing team in the ring.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pac's done a runner!


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Pacquiao watching the game lol


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Pac's done a runner!


:rofl


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Changing my prediction. Bradley decision.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

really starting to favour Bradley.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Pac's missing :lol:. Still doesn't have his gloves on and Roach doesn't know where he is.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

The fuck? Pacquiao's not even in the dressing room!?!


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Pacroid by ROBBERY Decision!!!

Foreman Hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook!:smoke


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Cotto had a better chance IMO

Said it before, I'll say it again Bradley is getting iced.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Wide decision for Pac but with plenty of close and competitive rounds, Bradley will have his moments but he really isn't elusive enough or adept defensively to avoid too much damage. Should be a really entertaining fight though.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Pac is gonna KO him, uber confidence going to watch the game and he's probably throwing a concert later :deal


----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

Pacquiao has gone missing :lol:

Hi guys :hi:, made it home from work just in time :bbb


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Cotto fought a better version of Pac imo. Also there was less known about how Pac would perform at 147 and people still thought they could bully Pac. Hindsight is great but Bradley's got more of a chance than Cotto did imo


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Pacquiao heard the drug testers were close by so he done a runner :deal


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Bradley must be the first fighter ever to have his own "Headbutt History" graphic on HBO :lol:


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Pac's calfs are SHOT!!! :rofl


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mandana are you watching this Bradley nut stats:hey


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Bradley

'Ain't no thang, dun bother me at all'


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Bradley saying all the right things


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Pacquiao by controversial decision.....


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

I actually love Emmanuel Steward, even if he hasn't got a clue whether to look at Lampley or the camera.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Vic-JofreBrasil said:


> Pacquiao by controversial decision.....


So you think Bradley will actually win it?

I don't think the judges will give Pac another robbery after the last time. Though corrupt judges never fail to surprise me.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Does this dick know we're playing Croatia this evening? On with it.:twisted


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Lunny said:


> So you think Bradley will actually win it?
> 
> I don't think the judges will give Pac another robbery after the last time. Though corrupt judges never fail to surprise me.


I think quite a few people will see Bradley winning it......
My main reason to think this is because imo Pac is past prime......


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

That's actually the first time I've seen Lederman! I expected him to be in a checky shirt and a dodgy hat!


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

SAME REF who let Braddles beat Devon on a HEADBUTT Decision!!!:ibutt


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Vic-JofreBrasil said:


> I think quite a few people will see Bradley winning it......
> My main reason to think this is because imo Pac is past prime......


:deal Agreed.


----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

Lilo said:


> I actually love Emmanuel Steward, even if he hasn't got a clue whether to look at Lampley or the camera.


Thats because he is melting


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

ARUM JUDGES!!! No good ones from Nevada!!! :deal


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Huury up you bible bashing little a-side miget cunt! :twisted


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Pacquiao to win decisively.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

day light is near, birds are singing out my window


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Bradley reminded me of the bully waiting for Pacquiao on the playground at the end of school.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> day light is near, birds are singing out my window


Same! :rofl


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

This is disgusting,hurry up man....


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I still haven't made a prediction yet. Don't wanna call it. I can see anything for this fight. A clash of heads straight away and it getting stopped after 30 seconds wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> Bradley reminded me of the bully waiting for Pacquiao on the playground at the end of school.


:lol: Nice 1.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone know why my stream has been replaced by a picture of a frog?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> day light is near, birds are singing out my window


Typical weekend cap'n!


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Anyone know why my stream has been replaced by a picture of a frog?


:rofl You SRS???


----------



## Swarmer (May 31, 2012)

Bradley look like a blackass ninja turtle


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Anyone know why my stream has been replaced by a picture of a frog?


:rofl


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Foreman Hook said:


> Same! :rofl


Depressing



Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Typical weekend cap'n!


:deal


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Swarmer said:


> Bradley look like a blackass ninja turtle


:rofl Blackass, like Hook.:smoke


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Still not even at the dressing room. Fucking hell.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Pac's just got back to the dressing room.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

WAR Bradley.

Fuck you Manny.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Still not even at the dressing room. Fucking hell.


I hope Braddles does a HAMMERTIME HEADBUTT And shatters PEDquiao's Eye-Socket!!!:ibutt

:hammer


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pacquiao doing his thing, like a Boss (LP)


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

It´s Bradley´ time !!!


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Little scruff beard to boost his Ariza-Side-Meth Cheen. :lol:


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Your concerns have been noted


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

Bradley is going to be useless


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Foreman Hook said:


> Little scruff beard to boost his Ariza-Side-Meth Cheen. :lol:


:lol::lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Did Pac just ask if he can hold his head and smash him with the other hand?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

"Can I hold him behind the neck and punch him?"

No, Manny. No, you can't.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> "Can I hold him behind the neck and punch him?"
> 
> No, Manny. No, you can't.


:rofl Cracking up here. Can't believe he asked that.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> "Can I hold him behind the neck and punch him?"
> 
> No, Manny. No, you can't.


:lol:


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :lol: Did Pac just ask if he can hold his head and smash him with the other hand?


:rofl I was looking out teh window at the white sky when Pacroid said that.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

This wait is agitating.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> "Can I hold him behind the neck and punch him?"
> 
> No, Manny. No, you can't.


Manny's doing some mad trollin' tonight.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Pac is doing a Wlad :deal


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

Manny a G :clap:

THIS AIN'T NO TICKLING CONTEST :twisted


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

El Greeno said:


> Manny's doing some mad trollin' tonight.


:lol:


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

El Greeno said:


> Manny's doing some mad trollin' tonight.


:lol: He's stalling time till he gets his PED-ass kicked like a can.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Pac putting the gloves now.....It will take more time to walk to the ring.......


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Why has Pacquiao got a bandage on his elbow?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Taking the piss now


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

My eyes are fucking hurting now!!! :angry:


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Buncey and Ricky on top form tonight.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Why has Pacquiao got a bandage on his elbow?


He was going to ask the ref whether he could use his elbows if he taped them up.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> He was going to ask the ref whether he could use his elbows if he taped them up.


:lol:


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> He was going to ask the ref whether he could use his elbows if he taped them up.


:rofl "Elbows of Iron" Tyson would be proud!


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Pac comes to teh ring DRY and gets ICED by a HEADBUTT from hell!!!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Finally we are seeing Michael Buffer...


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

National anthems now...


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Would smash


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Cunt off singing twats!!!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Troops and tunes. We're in Vegas!


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

''We know you liked abit of the black stuuf Ricky''

*Bunce sat their, itching to say*

''And the white stuff, lets not mince our words'' :lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> ''We know you liked abit of the black stuuf Ricky''
> 
> *Bunce sat their, itching to say*
> 
> ''And the white stuff, lets not mince our words'' :lol:


 :lol::lol: Wouldn't put it past Bunce. Calls a spade a spade


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Would smash


I was about to say that.......but she looks too young......


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> ''We know you liked abit of the black stuuf Ricky''
> 
> *Bunce sat their, itching to say*
> 
> ''And the white stuff, lets not mince our words'' :lol:


:lol: Ricky looked pretty shifty there, as if he _had_ done 6 pints before a fight at one time.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm not a fan of anthems but I'd take them over Bunce and Wicky.

Especially if there's some hot 15 year old to smash.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Would smash mk II


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Vic-JofreBrasil said:


> I was about to say that.......but she looks too young......


WOULD SMASH. :yep


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Manny's going for Power and extra weight to match strength i think. He's coming into ring dry which is unusual. Could work for him but might not..

Bradley for first 4 rounds must keep Manny's success down to bare minimum, Then take over at mid-way point.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

What's Ricky/Buncey saying?


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm watching HBO, is Primetime better tonight???


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

OK shut up now you slag


----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

Manny is still posting on facebook


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

If any boxer in sport today deserves a big night it's Bradley, fought a fine list of challengers and tonight gets his night to shine. Far to many times the old guard have had these nights now it's time for the new school. 

It's your time Tim, It's your shine!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Foreman Hook said:


> I'm watching HBO, is Primetime better tonight???


Primetime is shite.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

IMO, Manny is doing this coz he's lacking confidence and has an excuse lined up


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Could well be true Mr Pike.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Oh, the innards of my ears are now splattered across my wall, thanks Jessica.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Primetime is shite.


:thumbsup I'll keep Kellerman then.:smoke


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Oh, the innards of my ears are now splattered across my wall, thanks Jessica.


:rofl Feeling mutual.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Here we go, thank fuck.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Roe said:


>


 Photo taken by Pacquiao while gone missing


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Check Roe out pretending he's ringside


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

1st Contact said:


> Manny is still posting on facebook


:rofl Jinkie working overtime!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Check Roe out pretending he's ringside


Maybe he is!!! :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Check Roe out pretending he's ringside












:conf


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

The bird that sung the Filipino anthem is 14 FFS. :lol:


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Didn't know the Hayemaker was a One Direction fan :yep


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wish crimetime would stfu and go to the fight please.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Perfect level of winding


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

antcull said:


> The bird that sung the Filipino anthem is 14 FFS. :lol:


Yeah I was joking :err


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Thunderstruck !


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

War Timmy, Pac already setting up an excuse.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Yeah I was joking :err


:rofl First you were seeing frogs and now you've turned into him!


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :rofl First you were seeing frogs and now you've turned into him!


:lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

DrMo said:


> War Timmy, Pac already setting up an excuse.


Glad your on board brother, War Timmy!!


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

EYE OF THE TIGER!!! Might support Pacroid a little now!!! :lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

hahahhaaha failed fist bump


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Pac showing to Bradley what is a good entrance.....


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrr timmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Still prefer Jimmy Lennon :bart


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Shit, I crap myself when Khan fights and have even got a little bit of the butterflies for this. Imagine how them Pacquiao fans feel!!


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Pac via Baileyesque KO


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Shit, I crap myself when Khan fights and have even got a little bit of the butterflies for this. Imagine how them Pacquiao fans feel!!


:lol:


----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> :conf


Is it me or do you have a telescopic arm :think


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

If I was a black man I would want my grandfather to look like Robert Byrd.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Shit, I crap myself when Khan fights and have even got a little bit of the butterflies for this. Imagine how them Pacquiao fans feel!!


Gay


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm gonna make a prediction..

Pacquiao KO 5.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> :conf


Is G$ora there too????????????:think :lol:


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Comfortable decision for Pac. 9-3/10-2 somethin like that.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Definition of "stop" :lol:

Love this ref!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lets do this.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Hanging out my own arse but Pac doesn't want no bradley.war tim


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Lets do this thanggg!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 Bradley


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

pac 10-9


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Good round, thought Pac nicked that one.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pac might have just pinched that in the last 20.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Pac 10-9. Stole it at the end.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Brad 10-9 nice counters!!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 1: 10-9 Pacquiao.* And we're off.. Bradley stars flicking out the jab and circling away from Manny. Early days but Tim's hand speed seems to be matching up. Bradley's doing well, staying out of range and covering up from Pacquiao's left hand. Bradley countering well early on and timing Manny coming in. Pacquiao lands a few good lefts at the end of the round to probably nick it. Close one though.

*My Scorecard: 10-9 Pacquiao*


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Bradley doing well but getting clipped at the end. He can't let Pac land the straight left consistently.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

gotta give it to Pac. Though Bradley's looking good.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bradley is far too open for left hands, if it continues in this manner it ain't gonna go well for Timmy.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 Pac.......close


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Hard second, but still Pacquiao.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

pac round

1 each


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

20-20. Bradley for me, workrate is helping him


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 2: 10-9 Pacquiao* Bradley starts trying to back Pacquiao up but walks into an overhand right from the Filipino. They start to trade and Bradley is more than willing to trade back but comes out worse in most exchanges. Tim Bradley's definitely holding his own. Another close round, I think Pacquiao just landed the better shots again though.

*My Scorecard: 20-18 Pacquiao*


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Pacroid too POWERFUL!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bradley's having some success but as was said before he's too open to that left hand and it's gonna cost him the fight.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

"more pressuriser" fuck off khan :lol: 
20-18 pac


----------



## DanielJFiasco (Jun 4, 2012)

Morning all. Pretty even fight so far!.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bradley to start using the head in the next 2 rounds.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Man, I fucking told people. Bradley get's caught with that straight left!!


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

29-27 for pac


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, his wife is a porker. :lol:


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sloppy fight.....10-9 Pac.....2-1 Pac in round IMO


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Good shit! Pac has swept the rounds so far but Bradley is still in it.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Pac 2-1.

Bradley's getting iced :yep 

I told y'all


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 3: 10-9 Pacquiao. * A more tentative round from both. Bradley countering well again but Pacquiao landing during the exchanges as well. Manny Pacquiao seems to get to Tim Bradley at the end of the round but he dances away and survives without any further punishment. Bradley's in the fight, but Manny's just shading every round.

*My Scorecard: 30-27 Pacquiao*


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Vic-JofreBrasil said:


> Sloppy fight.....10-9 Pac.....2-1 Pac in round IMO


:deal


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

DanielJFiasco said:


> Morning all. Pretty even fight so far!.


Yeah tight fight, Manny's left at times aren't landing and crowd roars. Bradley has to avoid it..


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Neutralize that left Tim....


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

If Diaz thinks Bradley's dominating then I want some of what he's smoking.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Diaz telling him that he is slipping the left and dominating the fight... :huh


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Diaz is gassed!! And Manny is avoiding the headbutts real well.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bradley's having success when he boxes behind that jab. Should just stick to that. OH SHIT BRADLEY'S NEARLY GONE


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice moves by Bradley there haha

10-9 PAc again


----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> If Diaz thinks Bradley's dominating then I want some of what he's smoking.


Licking toad probably


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

39-36 Pac taking over


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

1st Contact said:


> Licking toad probably


:lol:

been some top shouts in this RBR


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 4: 10-9 Pacquiao.* Bradley starts trying to take the fight to the inside. Pacquiao looks unsettled and swings wildly but catches Bradley rushing in. Tim Bradley ducks away from oncoming attacks and gets back to boxing on the back foot. Pacquiao throws a cluster of punches and hurts Bradley who desperately swings back and forth attempting to avoid. Bradley then lands a wild right to close the round but it was a big round for Manny Pacquiao.

*My Scorecard: 40-36 Pacquiao.*


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Diaz: "Forget about the pain. Forget about your foot!"


----------



## Swarmer (May 31, 2012)

son is getting lit up


----------



## DanielJFiasco (Jun 4, 2012)

"FORGET ABOUT YOUR FUCKING FOOT!" - Worst advice ever. ALWAYS remember your foot...


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I give it to Bradley, though. He's got a good chin.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Sorry, but Bradley's jab is fucking pathetic.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 Pac


----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm starting to believe Manny doesnt really run his facebook page, I feel cheated:-(


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

49-46 pac


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bradley's beaten, He was in survival mode now grabbing his shield and going out on it.


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

DanielJFiasco said:


> "FORGET ABOUT YOUR FUCKING FOOT!" - Worst advice ever. ALWAYS remember your foot...


Haye remembered his foot.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Pacroid gonna get the KO SOON!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 5: 10-9 Pacquiao.* Pacquiao continues to fight on the front foot, forcing the action and tempting Bradley to make a mistake. Bradley's more cautious now though and only lets go with one-twos or quick jabs. Bradley dances away from most of Manny's lunges but gets caught by a straight left and seems hurt again. They exchange again and Bradley swings wildly in an attempt to get back into the round. Pacquiao replies and the bell sounds.

*My Scorecard: 50-45 Pacquiao*

Primetime's commentary is shit. According to them, Bradley's been gone about a dozen times already.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Shutout for Manny so far. He's making Bradley look ordinary.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Bradley is pathetic tonight.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 Pac....again.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 6: 10-9 Pacquiao.* Bradley still trying to box his way into this fight but must start losing heart soon surely. He's frustrating the champion with a solid defence and good head movement. Nothing Bradley does is bothering Pacquiao though as Manny walks through him and forces him in the corner. Tim's still game but gets caught with a few long range shots at the end.

*My Scorecard: 60-54 Pacquiao*


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Look @Braddles face when the round ended,,,, mentally beaten.


----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

Bradley looks like a beaten man as he walks back to his corner


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Bradley is pathetic tonight.


atsch


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bradley's tactics are poor and his performance is, Pac hasn't done much but done enough to beat Bradley.

Bradley's doing what Mosley did with the jab, It's not working he'd be better going to press fight now...


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Easy for Pac at the moment. Pace of the fight is not enough, Bradley needs to try and step it up.


----------



## DanielJFiasco (Jun 4, 2012)

Pacquiao still doesn't look 100% to me, but he's doing more than enough.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> atsch


After what everyone said about him? After his shit on 24/7? Yes. Pathetic.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> *Bradley's tactics are poor and his performance is, Pac hasn't done much but done enough to beat Bradley.*
> 
> Bradley's doing what Mosley did with the jab, It's not working he'd be better going to press fight now...


Spot on.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> After what everyone said about him? After his shit on 24/7? Yes. Pathetic.


Every time he attempts something, he gets nailed with the left coming in, he cant do anything significant with him.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Pac's got the Wlad head push down to a tee.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :lol: Pac's got the Wlad head push down to a tee.


:rofl I bet Manny Steward is proud!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 7: 10-9 Pacquiao.* Pacquiao keeps coming forward, trying to force exchanges out of the challenger but Bradley remains composed. They go to war, again Manny comes out on top but Bradley is still happy to trade shots when he has to. Another MP round but was closer than previous.

*My Scorecard: 70-63 Pacquiao*


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 Bradley IMHO......very close one.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Every time he attempts something big, he gets nailed with the left, he cant do anything significant with him.


Well that wasn't going to happen according to him. Apparently he was going to beat this guy up, bully him.


----------



## DanielJFiasco (Jun 4, 2012)

Is Tony Montana somewhere in Bradley's corner ?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

No Mosley's performance was pathetic, Bradley looked tight from the get go like he's frozen and the left hands haven't helped him but he's traded with Manny unlike Mosley who gave up.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Who's running the CHB twitter account? they have Bradley well up


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Going to bed. Pac late stoppage or Ud. Brad hasn't got an answeer for the left. This fight is reaffrirming JMM's greatness


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

LOL. First time Bradley's complained about a headbutt. What a surprise.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I actually feel that Manny is quite poor himself tonight. His stamina does and speed isn't there as much as it used to be, imo.


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

Not at all surprised to see Bradley being weaponless here. Pac was always on a completely different class.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 Pac......6-2 Pac in rounds


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 8: 10-9 Bradley* - Every time Bradley tries to close the distance, Pacquiao pushes his opponent's head down to avoid the head clash. Tim's still quick on his feet and gets away when Manny starts to throw those punches in whirlwind combinations. A frustrating round for Pacquiao and Bradley counters several times. A jab, straight right from Bradley lands towards the end but MP responds. Bradley's round for me.

*My Scorecard: 79-73 Pacquiao*


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Come on KO this clown!!!:ibutt


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

There's been 3 close rounds in all of this though. A judge COULD have it 5-3 if they gave it all to Bradley...

To have Bradley winning is fucking laughable thoguh


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> Who's running the CHB twitter account? they have Bradley well up


atsch

Insane, whoever it is deserves instant banning :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bradley's not looked sharp at all from very get go been tentative dunno why as said by others Manny's not looked great himself, I think Bradley's got to win these final round to get some respectability out of this. Don't go out with a whimper this is his biggest fight and will be his biggest in career.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Man, I hate to brag about this all night but I told people. Bradley's so wide on his offensive attacks.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

A lot of people on press row have it close. The fuck?


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

GET THAT MOTHERFUCKER OUTTA THERE!!!:ibutt


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 9: 10-9 Bradley.* Tim Bradley again tries to smother the work of Pacquiao in close and counter when he gets the chance. Manny Pacquiao's not able to land as much as he was earlier in the fight and Bradley avoids most of the shots thrown at him. Bradley's workrate steals the round for me.

*My Scorecard: 88-83 Pacquiao*


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Goes to show how low the level is below the elite guys, cos i don't see the elite guys being unbeatable.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I gave 2 rounds to Bradley......could be 3....can´t see more than that....


----------



## DanielJFiasco (Jun 4, 2012)

Bradley's corner is offering no help at all. Just shouting crap at him.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Goes to show how low the level is below the elite guys, cos i don't see the elite guys being unbeatable.


I think thats the lesson of the weekend


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Goes to show how low the level is below the elite guys, cos i don't see the elite guys being unbeatable.


We expect a thorough explanation of your confidence in Timmy later on today.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

antcull said:


> atsch
> 
> Insane, whoever it is deserves instant banning :lol:


They deserve banning from the chb twitter. Twitter is one of our biggest ways to recruit and if someone's all over twitter in the sites name chatting absolute shite then it's not good. They should change the name of the twitter account to BoxingNews24.


----------



## tomj (Jun 2, 2012)

I was scoring on thei CHB twitter.. Gave up because I want to do it objectively without HBO deeply upsetting me with their blatant Manny bias. I think I was giving rounds to Bradley based on their nonsensical Pacquiao drivel.


----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

Bradley has a broken foot apparently :huh


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Gave that to Bradley.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 10: 10-9 Bradley* The champion tries to walk down Bradley but struggles to land much clean again. Bradley starts to pot-shot more from range and picks his punches while staying out of the way of anything from Pacquiao. It might be too late, but I think Bradley's finally grown into this fight. Pacquiao seems to have lost a little interest but starts to trade late in the round.

*My Scorecard: 97-93 Pacquiao*


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

1st Contact said:


> Bradley has a broken heart apparently :huh


fixed


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Usually they look like superman fight like stuperman :lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh fuck! That twist was nasty!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> We expect a thorough explanation of your confidence in Timmy later on today.


What's there to say, End of the day he just wasn't good enough to execute the plan. He's regressed as a fighter IMO and i was hoping he'd peak for this.


----------



## Swarmer (May 31, 2012)

tomj said:


> I was scoring on thei CHB twitter.. Gave up because I want to do it objectively without HBO deeply upsetting me with their blatant Manny bias. I think I was giving rounds to Bradley based on their nonsensical Pacquiao drivel.


makes no fucking sense


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

1st Contact said:


> Bradley has a broken heart apparently :huh


fixed


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

tomj said:


> I was scoring on thei CHB twitter.. Gave up because I want to do it objectively without HBO deeply upsetting me with their blatant Manny bias. I think I was giving rounds to Bradley based on their nonsensical Pacquiao drivel.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

tomj said:


> I was scoring on thei CHB twitter.. Gave up because I want to do it objectively without HBO deeply upsetting me with their blatant Manny bias. I think I was giving rounds to Bradley based on their nonsensical Pacquiao drivel.


Yeh its hard to score with commentary, my scorecards are always eerily similar to Jim Watt's

I think you made a valid point about Bradley not getting any credit but you were maybe overcompensating. Mentioned 10-15 unanswered punches landing for Bradley at one point which I must have missed.


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


>


would smash


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> What's there to say, End of the day he just wasn't good enough to execute the plan. He's regressed as a fighter IMO and i was hoping he'd peak for this.


Agreed, man.


----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

Decy said:


> fixed





Decy said:


> fixed


:lol:


----------



## tomj (Jun 2, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> Yeh its hard to score with commentary, my scorecards are always eerily similar to Jim Watt's
> 
> I think you made a valid point about Bradley not getting any credit but you were maybe overcompensating. Mentioned 10-15 unanswered punches landing for Bradley at one point which I must have missed.


They were clean punches, not unanswered.. Manny was flurrying inbetween and landing maybe 1 straight left and HBO were going wild.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 11: 10-9 Bradley.* Bradley starts to walk down Pacquiao mixing up jabs to the head and body. Pacquiao's workrate has slowed down and Tim can benefit from this by outworking him. Pacquiao's getting timed every time he does lunge in now. Tim Bradley lets his hands go and is dominating this round from the back foot. Manny lands a right hand but Bradley dances away to avoid any other punches.

*My Scorecard: 106-103 Pacquiao*

Again.. this primetime commentary team is shite. "I'm gonna give that round to Bradley.. just because" atsch


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Joel Diaz knows something we don't?. I think Bradley may walk away from him after this..


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

tomj said:


> i was scoring on thei chb twitter.. Gave up because i want to do it objectively without hbo deeply upsetting me with their blatant manny bias. I think i was giving rounds to bradley based on their nonsensical pacquiao drivel.


mute it


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

bad commentary all through this


----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

Make history?? how exactly??? Diaz must be Licking that A-side Toad


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Bradley's foot is definitely not broken. Look at the way he's moving it.


----------



## tomj (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Bradley's foot is definitely not broken. Look at the way he's moving it.


100% true.


----------



## tomj (Jun 2, 2012)

Kellerman ALMOST cracked a wank over Pacquiao's legs.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Khan: 'Manny beats Floyd because he's my fwiend'


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 Bradley IMO

8-4 Pac to me


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

117-111 Manny. Disappointing from Bradley...Pac didn't need to get out of 2nd gear.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bradley was pushing punches in round 1 and moving slow even then, i don't buy into this broken foot stuff. There diagnosing injuries rather then solving problems.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Khan: 'Manny beats Floyd because he's my fwiend'


:rofl BEAT ME to it Lunny!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 12: 10-9 Pacquiao* Final round. Bradley boxes away on the back foot as Pacquiao ups the pace, trying to finish the fight strong. Pacquiao still getting caught when he stands in the pocket too long, and Bradley again counters well. Tim lets a few hooks go and springs away on the back foot. Pac's trying to force the fight in the last minute but cannot land clean combinations on Tim Bradley and once again gets countered coming in. That's clearly his biggest weakness yet again. Big left hand from Manny at the end but once again Bradley's chin holds up. Close round, Manny's workrate might edge it.

*My Scorecard: 116-112 Pacquiao*


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Not impressed...expected more. But I think we cant complain.....interestinf fight. Right ?


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

great work roe...fair play


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Why is he getting picked up? Lol

Thanks for the rbr's, hoe.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Easy meat for Pac. Tim the "super boxer" is a myth


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Danny Flexen has Bradley winning.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

116-112 is a nice card for Bradley, respectable. I thought he'd of been tight on defence tonight but it all seemed to go out of window. I did say i feared his recklessness but felt he'd be on guard tonight. Plan was poor, didn't expect the Mosley jab...


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Bradley took some punishment, fair play to him, disappointed Pac didnt get the stoppage


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

WTF !!!!! haha


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

who?? lol


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Khan claims Braddles over-trained, says his training was BRUTAL!!!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

115-113!?!?!? What the fuck!!!


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

ffs lol


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

What the fuck?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*RESULT: BRADLEY SD.* And the scorecards are in: 115-113 Pacquiao, 113-115 Bradley, 115-113 Bradley. Wow.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

WTF...

Did I watch the same fight as some people?


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

no way!!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol da hell is that ?


----------



## DanielJFiasco (Jun 4, 2012)

Arum sold him out!


----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

No fucking way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

This was fucking arum's doing.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I dun told you all, Bradley would win! Yes dun told you.

And New!!! Timmy was excellent tonight.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> who?? lol


:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

PACROID ROBBED!!! #ohmygod


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Horrendous. I'm in shock. Completely robbed. Bradley gets the nod but JMM didn't! 

Fucking bullshit


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

JESUS. TITTY. FUCKING. CHRIST.

What kind of extreme karma have I just witnessed?


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

If you were kind he won 3 rounds.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> I dun told you all, Bradley would win! Yes dun told you.
> 
> And New!!! Timmy was excellent tonight.


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Da fuck. da...fuck...

Giving EVERYTHING you can to Bradley and it ends up 7-5 in Pac's favour. Maybe at a stretch even.

Fucking boxing.

Why?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

There be a shit storm a brewing


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

FOR MEXICO!!! Bradley said he would do it!!! :rofl :lol: :rofl :lol:


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Disgraceful.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bob Arum is like a non-scripted Vince McMahon.:lol:


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Outrageous


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pathetic.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Arum is a cunt, i bet he told Manny he was not allowed to KO Braddles!!!


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Marquez must be sick


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm literally pissing myself here, i've ran a lap around bed to celebrate..

As i said to my dad a few days back Bradley is a American. Jmm isn't and that's the difference in getting nod.


----------



## DanielJFiasco (Jun 4, 2012)

Shocking robbery. Obviously setup for the rematch. Arum is an absolute worm.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh well. Pac v Bradley II coming soon.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nah, sorry. Robbery. I honestly had it a draw because I was generous with Round 7 and 8 for Bradley because he looked better than the previous rounds, but there's simply no way you can give Bradley more than six rounds. Bob Arum is a fucking scumbucket who didn't want Mayweather/Pacquiao to be made and is cashing in on Pacquiao/Bradley II, two fighters he co-promotes. Fuck Arum, and I'm sorry but there's simply NO WAY Bradley won more than 6. It's impossible, absolutely impossible. 

Bob Arum is a fucking cunt.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Arum has cashed out


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Doesn't want the Mayweather fight.. no more opponents. Give Bradley a dodgy decision win and market an unfinished business rematch?


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

DanielJFiasco said:


> Shocking robbery. Obviously setup for the rematch. Arum is an absolute worm.


Pac will need a KO in the rematch! :rofl


----------



## tomj (Jun 2, 2012)

Whichever handsome gent was looking after Check Hook Boxing twitter saw the fight the judges did


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: I'm sitting here gutted at the decision when I'm not even a Pac man. And I've just won £50 from a tenner I put on Bradley.

Why do I follow this sport? Why were the judges judging based on CHB's twitter feed?


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

i dont understand it...makes no sense....i thought manny would have to be knocked out to be beat, as they are sitting on the 100 million payday against mayweather.....and this fight manny DID win...makes no sense


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> I'm literally pissing myself here, i've ran a lap around bed to celebrate..
> 
> As i said to my dad a few days back Bradley is a American. Jmm isn't and that's the difference in getting nod.


Thought about that as well man......it´s a good point.


----------



## Swarmer (May 31, 2012)

honestly between this and Pac Marquez sport is becoming a bad joke


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

If ever a mind blown gif was needed its now, im fucking stumped here, off to bed


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

29 have tried..


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Doesn't want the Mayweather fight.. no more opponents. Give Bradley a dodgy decision win and market an unfinished business rematch?


:deal Arum knew Pac can NEVER beat Money.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

We did almost 700 posts in this RBR....it´s not bad guys. Good RBR.....


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Bunce a LEGEND, calling it like it is. :smoke


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH that is a nasty twist, this does Bradley no good at all. Public enemy number 1. Floyd is celebrating in his cell..


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Good RBR

Robbery of a fight.

Can't fucking wait for Arum to retire.


----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> If ever a mind blown gif was needed its now, im fucking stumped here, off to bed


----------



## Swarmer (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> If ever a mind blown gif was needed its now, im fucking stumped here, off to bed


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

Wtf my internet was out for a good 10 minutes, did Bradley get the decision?!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> TBH that is a nasty twist, this does Bradley no good at all. Public enemy number 1. Floyd is celebrating in his cell..


I don't think it does Boxing any good.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Good RBR
> 
> Robbery of a fight.
> 
> Can't fucking wait for Arum to retire.


If there is 1 man i want to *retire*,,,, it is cunt scumbag greaseball greedy twat Nob Arum. :yep


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

I fucking hate boxing some times. Horrible, no need for this shit.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Foreman Hook said:


> If there is 1 man i want to *retire*,,,, it is cunt scumbag greaseball greedy twat Nob Arum. :yep


He's ruining the sport.


----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

Foreman Hook said:


> Bunce a LEGEND, calling it like it is. :smoke


What did he say??


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I don't think it does Boxing any good.


True that, TBH i had JMM beating Manny on a shutout last time so i sympathize slightly but not as much as i would do normally.

What's press row saying?.


----------



## tomj (Jun 2, 2012)

I actually scored it 6-6 in the end. Is this part of a bigger picture from Arum? When does Floyd get out of jail?


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Cashed out man....Plain an simple


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> He's ruining the sport.


:deal Like Dung King before him, But even worse.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Btw.....we´ll have a rematch. Right ?
I was said that in case of a Bradley win we would see a rematch......


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Benny Ricardo is a fucking awful commentator. There were times when Bradley was blocking shots or Manny missed and he ignored that and pretended every shot landed. Muted the fight halfway in due to him and Khan. 

Scored it to Bradley 115-113.

Scored rounds 2, 3, 4, 5 & 9 to Manny. Didn't think Bradley was the walking dead Ricardo and Khan were referring to him as in terms of how hurt he was. Aye, he was hurt at points but a fighter isn't "rocked" every time his head snaps back - and yet anytime Bradley's was Ricardo was jizzing in his pants.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Is there any logical explanation anyone can give who gave Bradley 7 rounds or more? Because really, I'd love to hear it. It's simply impossible.

Bob Arum has killed the last big megafight in boxing because of his own greed. I will say it right now and I don't care how fucking amped I am to see Pacquiao/Bradley II, but I will not put cash in the pocket of that scumbag who has ruined the last big fight in boxing. Congratulations to Tim Bradley, he fought like a warrior, but nah, sorry mate. Sorry.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Apparently Canibus went insane during a rap battle.

What the shit is going on in the world?


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

1st Contact said:


> What did he say??


Something about how Pac won 7 Rounds at least, and talked about how NOONE scored it for Braddles.


----------



## Swarmer (May 31, 2012)

this sport needs reform asap

or better fakers


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh, and Manny needs to retire after the Bradley rematch. I thought he won comfortably tonight, but he is never recapturing the form of a few years back.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

tomj said:


> I actually scored it 6-6 in the end. Is this part of a bigger picture from Arum? When does Floyd get out of jail?


:lol: I don't know if that makes the previous scoring better or worse seeing as you would have had to give practically nothing to Bradley in the 2nd half after your score for the first half of the fight.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Bob Arum controls judges.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Vic-JofreBrasil said:


> Btw.....we´ll have a rematch. Right ?
> I was said that in case of a Bradley win we would see a rematch......


Rematch ALREADY BOOKED for September!


----------



## DanielJFiasco (Jun 4, 2012)

I had it 118 -110 Pacquiao, and I thought I was being generous to Bradley giving him 2 rounds...


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

There have been some blatant robberies of late, but this is the worst. Being kind to Bradley, he won 2-3 rounds.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Foreman Hook said:


> Rematch ALREADY BOOKED for September!


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Apparently Canibus went insane during a rap battle.
> 
> What the shit is going on in the world?


Is he ok??? Canibus is a legend. :smoke


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Khan getting all mouthy on twitter. Twat.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Khan getting all mouthy on twitter. Twat.


Seen that, the ******.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Vic-JofreBrasil said:


> Btw.....we´ll have a rematch. Right ?
> I was said that in case of a Bradley win we would see a rematch......


Yeah November i think and yeah Manny needs a knockout for a draw :lol:.

Some rounds were close, but i'm just shocked i never saw it coming. As i said i gave up in round 5 i thought no way Bradley could win the decision. Got it all wrong tonight :lol:.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

I gave Bradley 2 rounds lol, ridiculous.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Khan getting all mouthy on twitter. Twat.


Seen that, the ******.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Braddles won 4 Rounds IMO. Pac took 8.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Foreman Hook said:


> Is he ok??? Canibus is a legend. :smoke


Erm, judging from the below vid I'm not sure he is mate.:lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

The Marquez robbery was worse imo. But then that's like saying stubbing your toe is worse than whacking your knee on a table. Both are shit. Fuck Arum.

I hope Bob Arum's dog has shit on his kitchen floor when he gets home.


----------



## tomj (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :lol: I don't know if that makes the previous scoring better or worse seeing as you would have had to give practically nothing to Bradley in the 2nd half after your score for the first half of the fight.


Had Bradley 4 up after 5 and gave Bradley 2 in the second half of the fight. Pac fought well down the stretch


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

Can't see why Arum would've fixed it for Bradley.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> The Marquez robbery was worse imo. But then that's like saying stubbing your toe is worse than whacking your knee on a table. Both are shit. Fuck Arum.
> 
> I hope Bob Arum's dog has shit on his kitchen floor when he gets home.


:deal

I hope it SHITS IN HIS MOUTH WHILE HE SLEEPS And that cunt chokes!!! :lol:


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm planning on watching it again tomorrow as I found the commentary irritating as fuck. There were rounds I may have scored against Manny due to being annoyed with the verbal blowing of Manny from Ricardo.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

nahkis said:


> Can't see why Arum would've fixed it for Bradley.


So he can make sure Pac NEVER fights Money. :deal


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Erm, judging from the below vid I'm not sure he is mate.:lol:


Thanks, will watch after listening to Bunce in the studio.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Thomas Hauser, Brian Kenny and Danny Flexen had Bradley winning.


----------



## tomj (Jun 2, 2012)

The Batkilt said:


> I'm planning on watching it again tomorrow as I found the commentary irritating as fuck. There were rounds I may have scored against Manny due to being annoyed with the verbal blowing of Manny from Ricardo.


HBO was 100 times worse.. 119-110 Pac


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

Foreman Hook said:


> So he can make sure Pac NEVER fights Money. :deal


He without a doubt wants Manny to fight Floyd eventually. Even if he didn't, I'm not sure this would've made much sense.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Foreman Hook said:


> Braddles won 4 Rounds IMO. Pac took 8.


Fair enough Hook......same here.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

nahkis said:


> He without a doubt wants Manny to fight Floyd eventually. Even if he didn't, I'm not sure this would've made much sense.


Bunce wants Floyd to offer Manny $10mill. :rofl


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

nahkis said:


> Can't see why Arum would've fixed it for Bradley.


Come on, mate. Use your noddy. Clearly to make Pacquiao/Bradley II, an in house fight for BOTH of his fighters.

He never fucking wanted the Mayweather fight, that much was obvious, he cashed in.

I'd be amazed if Mayweather came out of prison and said he thought Bradley won. He didn't. End of story. You can be as subjective as you like but there is simply no way Bradley won 7 rounds, it just didn't happen.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

There was about 1-2 clear rounds for Bradley, whilst at least 6 clears rounds for Pacquiao IMO. 8-4, 9-3-type decision.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Foreman Hook said:


> Bunce wants Floyd to offer Manny $10mill. :rofl


thought he meant offer bradley 10 mill


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

5 mill haha go on Steve


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

People need to calm down with the whole fix thing.


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Primetime were when i had there stream on right on Pac Mode and Khan was having a dig at Bradley at every possible moment, there was a round where Bradley had hands down and was sliding and dipping away from shots and they were going mental. I felt it was good defense..

I turn onto HBO and i thought they may have it tighter, not falling for crowd cheers then they put scorecard up and it's 9-0 :lol:. When someone said Flexen has it to Bradley it made me wonder if i was affected by crowd noise but i was so disappointed by Bradley's tactics and display. That's not the way he should of fought but in this sport he may of been told stay on feet and you got it son.

I'm still in shock now. Might troll ESB on the technical/tactical Pac-Bradley thread...


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

I knew it was fixed as soon as I heard 115 113 Bradley.


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Come on, mate. Use your noddy. Clearly to make Pacquiao/Bradley II, an in house fight for BOTH of his fighters.
> 
> He never fucking wanted the Mayweather fight, that much was obvious, he cashed in.
> 
> I'd be amazed if Mayweather came out of prison and said he thought Bradley won. He didn't. End of story. You can be as subjective as you like but there is simply no way Bradley won 7 rounds, it just didn't happen.


I don't think Bradley even won 2 rounds, hence why I'm fucking confused right now.

The thought of getting money out of a second fight between these two did cross my mind, but by robbing Pac blind here he'd be risking a very fruitful partnership with him, and the risk/reward ratio would be badly off. Unless they had conned this together before the fight (I'm not a strong believer in it)

He wants Floyd-Pac to happen, but not before he's squeezed everything there is to squeeze out of Pac before a possible defeat to Floyd. But eventually he must want the fight to happen, the amount of money he'd be getting, he won't care about any past disagreements with Floyd.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

nahkis said:


> Can't see why Arum would've fixed it for Bradley.


YOUR HIRED!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

The sun is creeping through my curtains, fuck this. I'm bailing.

Good, erm, morning, CHB. It's been an eventful first week if nothing else.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

The rematch is signed. This way there will be a lot of interest in the rematch and Arum won't have to put him in there with Floyd. There's plenty of motivation for Arum to screw with it.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

It's not a fucking fix. Bradley is a fucking nobody. Doesn't draw shit. Why would you want that guy to get the win?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

May Bob and his company die a horrible death. That man is a pig.

With that said, good night.


----------



## DanielJFiasco (Jun 4, 2012)

Marquez probably laughed at first, until he realised Pac-Marquez 4 was off the table. I feel for JMM big time, as for how well he fought last time he got done, and history will remember Bradley as the one who got the win, and not Marquez.


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> It's not a fucking fix. Bradley is a fucking nobody. Doesn't draw shit. Why would you want that guy to get the win?


This


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Just logged onto my betting account and see my moneys already there from this fine win :happy.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny Flexen is a pompous twat thinking he knows best. Now retweeting people who are licking his arse and saying they also though Bradley won.


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Arum fixed it so his own guy got the win & not JMM in November :deal


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I do feel Bradley showed a lot of bottle and toughness tonight, plus he made adjustments in the end that helped make the fight closer than it should have been. 

Credit to him for that.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Erm, judging from the below vid I'm not sure he is mate.:lol:


:err Canibus sounded SHOT. :|


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> The rematch is signed. This way there will be a lot of interest in the rematch and Arum won't have to put him in there with Floyd. There's plenty of motivation for Arum to screw with it.


A match with Floyd would get Arum multiple times the money he'll get from Bradley-Pac 2. Bradley will never be anybody, and fucking over his money machine like this would be the stupidest thing he could possibly do. Makes no sense.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

One last update before I go to sleep.

ESB has crashed :yep

It's not all bad guys :deal

Night all.

PS. If you get a chance and haven't yet.. read my live update article - http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?167-Pacquiao-Bradley-live


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

MagicMan said:


> Arum fixed it so his own guy got the win & not JMM in November :deal


Nob Arum knew robbing Marquez *AGAIN* would be way more suspicious than this shite. :deal


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Danny Flexen is a pompous twat thinking he knows best. Now retweeting people who are licking his arse and saying they also though Bradley won.


If you've seen his posts on ESB, you'd know he is a knob.

At least Mand', a strong backer of Bradley, has not used the result to back up his prediction. All Flexen did was predict two of the three scorecards correctly; he picked Pac to win beforehand!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

nahkis said:


> A match with Floyd would get Arum multiple times the money he'll get from Bradley-Pac 2. Bradley will never be anybody, and fucking over his money machine like this would be the stupidest thing he could possibly do. Makes no sense.


For whatever reason Arum has made it clear he doesn't have any intention of making a Mayweather fight. This way he makes money without Floyd. The Bradley rematch will sell well.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> One last update before I go to sleep.
> 
> ESB has crashed :yep
> 
> ...


:rofl Their servers are wank!


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

ESB will still be crashed this time tomorrow after this decision :yep


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

@dkos Good post on Bradley adapting and being tough, When he pressed the action he was far better. Maybe he loosened up.

Still disappointed in his display from a tactical and technical POV. Strange display tbh..


----------



## DanielJFiasco (Jun 4, 2012)

Even the WBC are denouncing this result ! Shit, when the WBC are taking the moral high ground things are messed up...

World Boxing Council ‏@WBCBoxing
Just so everyone knows, this was not a @WBCBoxing fight.
Expand
Reply Retweet Favorite


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> If you've seen his posts on ESB, you'd know he is a knob.
> 
> At least Mand', a strong backer of Bradley, has not used the result to back up his prediction. All Flexen did was predict two of the three scorecards correctly; he picked Pac to win beforehand!


:lol: Even Dan Rafael who picked Bradley is calling this the robbery that it is.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> For whatever reason Arum has made it clear he doesn't have any intention of making a Mayweather fight. This way he makes money without Floyd. The Bradley rematch will sell well.


:deal Arum knows he cannot ROB Money May, so he will never let his A-Side Cashcow lose to him.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

DanielJFiasco said:


> Even the WBC are denouncing this result ! Shit, when the WBC are taking the moral high ground things are messed up...
> 
> World Boxing Council ‏@WBCBoxing
> Just so everyone knows, this was not a @WBCBoxing fight.
> ...


:rofl WBO has dropped to a WBA level of shittiness, And WBC are laughing their heads off.


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> For whatever reason Arum has made it clear he doesn't have any intention of making a Mayweather fight. This way he makes money without Floyd. The Bradley rematch will sell well.


I'd think the whole reason for him not wanting a Mayweather fight for the time being is to avoid Manny losing, thus soaring his selling potential and giving Floyd an advantage. Why on earth would he arrange a loss for Pac?

And I'm confident he'll want Pac-Floyd to happen and will get it done. He doesn't give a shit about anything else than money, and nothing comes even close to making him the money that fight would.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

antcull said:


> ESB will still be crashed this time tomorrow after this decision :yep


Hook's with you on that prediction m8! :lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

It was never a WBC fight to begin with.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

If Bradley was still with Gary Shaw I find it hard to believe he would have got the decision.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lads any press row scorecards would be appreciated.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Fast Edwardo Chambers tellin' it like it is. :smoke



> *Eddie Chambers ‏@Champfasteddie
> One thing I can promise.. @Main_Events dont have bad judging.. so make sure u tune into @NBCsports next June 16th..
> Expand
> Reply Retweet Favorit*e


Foreman Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook!:rasta


----------



## Swarmer (May 31, 2012)

dkos said:


> Oh, and Manny needs to retire after the Bradley rematch. I thought he won comfortably tonight, but he is never recapturing the form of a few years back.


agreed, DLH or Cotto manny would have seriously barbecued Bradley inside of 5 or 6. Brutal, stretched out bleeding KO.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Danny Garcia had it 118-110

Erik Morlaes had it 119-109


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Khan!!!



> Reply Retweet Favorite
> 28m Amir Khan ‏@AmirKingKhan
> What a joke we had manny winning by 5 rounds. Bradley how about you take the fight with me in December after I clean up the 140lbs weight
> Expand
> ...


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Must be some fucking serious riots going on in the Phillipines right now. :lol:


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Post fight presser live Arum kicking off!

http://www.toprank.tv/shared/flash/...&sponsor=TOPRANK_MEDIAPLAYER&media_type=video


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Top Rank Boxing ‏@trboxing
@BobArum: This wasn't really a close fight. But I'm happy for Tim. He's a lovely young man. #PacBradley


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Post fight presser live Arum kicking off!

http://www.toprank.tv/shared/flash/...&sponsor=TOPRANK_MEDIAPLAYER&media_type=video


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

It was that bad around 4th or 5th i deleted a facebook status about Bradley winning tonight, Marky commented on it Pac late stoppage. I've got a few friends who don't know much about boxing and i thought if they see the result in morning and this status i'm gonna end up arguing with them :lol:.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Arum is just saying that shit because he wants to set up the rematch. This was Pacquiao's last fight under his contract and with this, he's set up a rematch.

On a serious note, I would slap that old cunt in the face if I saw him. Squid looking cunt.

I'm off to sleep.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Post fight presser live Arum kicking off!
> 
> http://www.toprank.tv/shared/flash/...&sponsor=TOPRANK_MEDIAPLAYER&media_type=video


on an ipad here...no flash.....keep us updated on that fella


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

nahkis said:


> I'd think the whole reason for him not wanting a Mayweather fight for the time being is to avoid Manny losing, thus soaring his selling potential and giving Floyd an advantage. Why on earth would he arrange a loss for Pac?
> 
> And I'm confident he'll want Pac-Floyd to happen and will get it done. He doesn't give a shit about anything else than money, and nothing comes even close to making him the money that fight would.


Maybe I'm chatting shit in the heat of the moment but there's something not right there. Smells very fishy to me. 2 Pac fights in a row the judges have robbed someone.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny Flexen and Kevin Maree had it for Bradley. 

Joe Gallagher (who scored with his eyes and not his ears...) had it even, 115-115.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I wonder if they went for Bradley's workrate through the rounds, I respect the trainers thoughts.


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Maybe I'm chatting shit in the heat of the moment but there's something not right there. Smells very fishy to me. 2 Pac fights in a row the judges have robbed someone.


In the Marquez fight fixing it would've atleast made sense

This one I put down to just downright shitty officiating


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

dkos said:


> Danny Flexen and Kevin Maree had it for Bradley.
> 
> Joe Gallagher (who scored with his eyes and not his ears...) had it even, 115-115.


Danny Flexen is a no-nothing stupid cunt.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

nahkis said:


> In the Marquez fight fixing it would've atleast made sense
> 
> This one I put down to just downright shitty officiating


Aye, whatever it is it's shite. I'm not even a Pac fan, (and I just won £50 on Bradley) I just don't like seeing this shit.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Wonder if a rematch happens Bradley will take a extra 45 mins to get ready as he wants to watch cartoons with kids and wear a jerrycurl wig to ring. There's so much wrong with this sport in so many area's. Boxing is in desperate need right now. Law and order baby, Law and order. CHB can bring it.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Just woke up (bollocks), but it does sound like CHB needs to step in and save boxing. I've seen the consensus on here but i'll try and give it a watch asap and share my honest card.


----------



## Joe Ko! (Jun 8, 2012)

First post heres some scores I got from my app boxing scorecard



The scores are in! pacman (W119) VS bradley (L109). @Boxscorecard

Mi tarjeta! Pacquiao (W119) VS Bradley (L109). @Boxscorecard

The scores are in! Pacquiao (118) VS Bradley (113). @Boxscorecard // mi tarjeta y la pelea de marquez vs pacquiao 4 se ve venir.
Expand

Joe Gallagher Joe Gallagher ‏@gallaghersgym

@hamzanumber1 @Boxscorecard I had it 115 115



The scores are in! bradley (115) VS pacquiao (113). @Boxscorecard I thought I was the only one!


The scores are in! manny (W117) VS bradley (L111). @Boxscorecard
Expand


The scores are in! pacquiao (W117) VS Bradley (L112). @Boxscorecard
Expand


The scores are in! Pacquio (W119) VS Bradley (L109). @Boxscorecard // #Boxing #PacBradley quien dijo que estaba acabado el Pacman?
Expand


The scores are in! Manny Pacquiao (W116) VS Timothy Bradley (L112). @Boxscorecard
Expand

The scores are in! paquiao (W118) VS bradley (L110). @Boxscorecard
Expand

My scores are in. Timothy Bradley (Loses111) VS Manny Pacquiao (Wins116). @Boxscorecard #PacBradley #Boxing #Boxeo
Expand

The scores are in! Pacquiao (W117) VS Bradely (L111). @Boxscorecard
Expand


The scores are in! Manny Pacquiao (L113) VS Timothy Bradley (W116). @Boxscorecard
Expand

The scores are in! Manny Pacquiao (119) VS Timothy Bradley (111). @Boxscorecard
Expand

The scores are in! pacquiao (W118) VS bradley (L112). @Boxscorecard


----------



## DanielJFiasco (Jun 4, 2012)

Worst part for me is that despite me having Pacquiao winning, it was obvious he is no longer the force he once was. Whether it be his calves or just age in general, he is no longer capable of the things he once was. To see the best of Manny Pacquiao now means to watch back his career set, not look forward to his next fight. Always sad when that becomes the case with a fighter.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Top Rank Boxing ‏@trboxing
@TimBradleyJr is wheeled out front by a paramedic. #PacBradley
Retweeted by Leave it in the Ring


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

DanielJFiasco said:


> Worst part for me is that despite me having Pacquiao winning, it was obvious he is no longer the force he once was. Whether it be his calves or just age in general, he is no longer capable of the things he once was. To see the best of Manny Pacquiao now means to watch back his career set, not look forward to his next fight. Always sad when that becomes the case with a fighter.


Yep.

As it is, Rigondeaux was the best fighter on the card tonight.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Decision aside i hope Tim's ok and that's more to do with Ankle.


----------



## DanielJFiasco (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> Yep.
> 
> As it is, Rigondeaux was the best fighter on the card tonight.


Yeah, I just wish Rigo was 5 years younger!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny Flexen ‏@DannyFlexen
@stuartlaw99 Disagree sorry. It's all subjective but I'd rather agree with Thomas Hauser than Dan Rafael any day.

I did laugh when i read Joe Gallaghers timeline and he says 97-95 sorry can't count. :rofl


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Danny Flexen ‏@DannyFlexen
> @stuartlaw99 Disagree sorry. It's all subjective but I'd rather agree with Thomas Hauser than Dan Rafael any day.
> 
> I did laugh when i read Joe Gallaghers timeline and he says 97-95 sorry can't count. :rofl


If Danny Flexen writes anything about that fight in the next BoxingNews edition, I'm unsubscribing. Fucker doesn't have a clue what he's talking about. Pleb. Flid. Tard. All of them.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

DanielJFiasco said:


> Yeah, I just wish Rigo was 5 years younger!


:yep


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> If Danny Flexen writes anything about that fight in the next BoxingNews edition, I'm unsubscribing. Fucker doesn't have a clue what he's talking about. Pleb. Flid. Tard. All of them.


Yeah i thought he was alright on that Martbowski Fight Night show but the way he handles himself online is shocking. Ok if you felt Bradley won fair dues but it's as if he wants to be different and wind people up.

I'm off to bed fella's, been emotional. Not often do i stay up for saturday fights anymore. Picked a fight to stay up for :lol:.


----------



## DanielJFiasco (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Decision aside i hope Tim's ok and that's more to do with Ankle.


Yeah, no I'll feeling towards Bradley in all this. Thought he was pretty gracious and level-headed. As for the fight, he went up a bit in my estimation. I liked his chin and his heart, and at the end I thought he was boxing pretty well. But without power, and without a good jab IMO, I still consider him a bit too limited for the absolute elite.

I hope he isn't the ultimate victim in this due to a public backlash. Whatever happened and whatever people think, Tim was not to blame.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Before i go a few final thoughts Larry Merchant style: Bradley looked tight and tense i think he let the night and wait get to him early, He struggled early on with the speed and power and he looked in survival mode in 4th or 5th. He did well to adapt and rally late on he showed balls to trade with Pa. Pacquiao is not the man he once was. I didn't see anything tonight that says he's back to best i think the excuses are just that! time for him to have one more fight and go do his thing. The sport is corrupt and has been for a long time for a fighter to pick and chose when he wants to enter ring to a fighter getting a decision for reasons outside ring it's gone to far now. It's totally out of control and sadly i don't see how we get the sport back on track logically on all aspects from wages being paid to drug testing to judging etc.
@DanielJFiasco Spot on.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

overslept and missed the entire card. However from my inability to get onto ESB to update the fantasy boxing league, I guessed something controversial had happened


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Judges cards


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

from the bbc website;



> Britain's Amir Khan was at ringside and likened the outcome to his own experience late last year when he lost his WBA and IBF light-welterweight titles to Lamont Peterson in a contentious points decision in Washington.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rooq said:


> from the bbc website;


:rofl Any excuse to bring it up eh, Amir?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Just seen the Bailey KO.

Hot diggity damn!! Uppercut KO :happy.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Going to bed. Pac late stoppage or Ud. Brad hasn't got an answeer for the left. This fight is reaffrirming JMM's greatness


I fucking missed the drama. For fuck's sake


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

I'm in shock, went to bed some time during round 11 as I was about to go and it was clear Pac was dominant but wasn't going to stop him... then I got up and was like FUCK! Just watching the decision now.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

It does piss me off when people who score the fight for Bradley (or anyone else receives a dodgy decision) go round telling everyone to rewatch the fight with the sound off. As if the rest of us idiots who are heavily influenced by the commentary and can't think for ourselves.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I would have fucking loved to have seen @Mr.Gilfoid's face when those scores were announced. :lol:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm not certain Pac-Bradley is the shocking robbery everyone is making it out to be. Certainly more of an argument than Pacman-JMM III!


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> It does piss me off when people who score the fight for Bradley (or anyone else receives a dodgy decision) go round telling everyone to rewatch the fight with the sound off. As if the rest of us idiots who are heavily influenced by the commentary and can't think for ourselves.


Agreed, also, the sound of a punch _can_ add to your peception of it, and rightly so, a clean connect is what you're looking for, no?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

my eye brows went into my hair line after that decision and still haven't came back.


----------



## LancsTerrible (Jun 8, 2012)

As dodgy as the decision was, my bitterness this time is somewhat tempered by the fact that last night at around 19:00 I stuck £10 on Bradley to win via points at the Coral in Wigan.

Still, can't help feel hopeless by how wrong things can go sometimes when the scorecards are read out. I've never liked Jerry Roth since Trinidad-de la Hoya but at least his scorecard went in the right direction. In my opinion anyway.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Roth had Rios 116-112 over Abril, fuck him. He had the right winner but it was still too close.


----------



## LancsTerrible (Jun 8, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Roth had Rios 116-112 over Abril, fuck him. He had the right winner but it was still too close.


Roth is a prick.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

CHB RBR - 829 posts

ESB RBR - 325 posts

The tide hath turned. :yep


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Still stunned what a night though a great turnaround,possibly the greatest illegal combination in boxing history all followed by a fixed fight.

I love and hate boxing in equal measure today.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Top Rank's commentary. 'That was won fair and square in the ring'. *Cough*...


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Still cant believe this shit :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Only just got round to watching this. Bad decision, but not as bad as Rios-Abril or even Pac-JMM III or countless other ones. It's more surprising because it was Pac that was robbed.

The fix doesn't really make sense, clearly judges are just inept. :-(


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I would have fucking loved to have seen @Mr.Gilfoid's face when those scores were announced. :lol:


I just laughed actually. So bad it's good. The myth of the mystical super versatile Mr Bradley had already been debunked by the time cards came. Fair play to Tim for not nutting though!



Wallet said:


> CHB RBR - 829 posts
> 
> ESB RBR - 325 posts
> 
> The tide hath turned. :yep


Good stuff!


----------



## DanielJFiasco (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


> CHB RBR - 829 posts
> 
> ESB RBR - 325 posts
> 
> The tide hath turned. :yep


Great work by @Roe last night it should be said. I thought the live summary type thing was a good format, especially for new people/guests who don't necessarily want to trawl through the full RBR thread.


----------



## Foreman Hook (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> from the bbc website;
> 
> 
> 
> > Britain's Amir Khan was at ringside and likened the outcome to his own experience late last year when he lost his WBA and IBF light-welterweight titles to Lamont Peterson in a contentious points decision in Washington.


:rofl :rofl It was NOT comparable in teh slightest.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Yeah i thought he was alright on that Martbowski Fight Night show but the way he handles himself online is shocking. Ok if you felt Bradley won fair dues but it's as if he wants to be different and wind people up.
> 
> I'm off to bed fella's, been emotional. Not often do i stay up for saturday fights anymore. Picked a fight to stay up for :lol:.


Flex is a nice enough guy, but he, along with most of BN's team, seem a little ill-educated on how to score a fight.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

DanielJFiasco said:


> Great work by @Roe last night it should be said. I thought the live summary type thing was a good format, especially for new people/guests who don't necessarily want to trawl through the full RBR thread.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Flex is a nice enough guy, but he, along with most of BN's team, seem a little ill-educated on how to score a fight.


Yeah agreed, Few of them should make way IMO found myself not reading it as much over recent months.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Cant believe I sandwiched that shit in between a 14 and a 12 hour shift with only 4 hours sleep. I'm pretty pissed off. I keep hearing people say watch with the sound off and pacquaio won 6 clean and bradley 3 clean with 3 close rounds that if went his way would have been a draw so it aint that bad of a robbery. it reminds me of the same crack the retard Pacquaio fans were coming out with when Marquez beat him last year.

Boxing pisses me off sometimes. Luckily there is plenty of guys who aren't involved in the boxing politics shit at the present which keeps me loving the sport.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Was reading the back and forth between Joe G and Adam Smith and noticed Adam Booths twitter and went on it and he had Bradley winning. Another who says 'turn sound down'. I do agree on people in general basing scores around compubox it's not gospel as one lad said it's a man with a clicker and someone can land a high percentage in 2-3 rounds and lose other rounds. 

In saying that Booth does love boxing off back foot :lol:.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Booth is wrong in this instance though. Bradley just didn't actually do enough to win.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Rewatching it now and Bradley looks a fair bit better then i gave him credit for last night the plan was pretty much a flat footed version of what i wanted to see he's feinting well at times then becoming far to stationary. The jab to the body was a nice weapon dunno why he didn't use it more. Manny thus far seems to pick his moments at back end of rounds.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> *Rewatching it now and Bradley looks a fair bit better then i gave him credit for last night *the plan was pretty much a flat footed version of what i wanted to see he's feinting well at times then becoming far to stationary. The jab to the body was a nice weapon dunno why he didn't use it more. Manny thus far seems to pick his moments at back end of rounds.


That's a shocker :lol:

Hows your score shaping up? Any closer this time around.

His defense was good last night, as was Pacs tbh.


----------

